#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  سأنتخب حسني مبارك لفترة رئاسة جديدة .. كل واحد حر في اختياره

## بنت مصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوتي واخواتي الاعزاء

كل مصر بتقول لا نريد حسني مبارك لفترة رئاسة جديدة
وانا اقول .. نريده نعم نريده ،،،


اذا كانت المرشحه الاولى ضده من المشبوهين امثال نوال السعداوي
هذه المرأة ذات الشعر المنكوش التى ما ان تراها تدرك من اول
وهلة انها غير سوية عقليا ... اضف الي هذا وذاك كم الفساد
الفكري الذي تتحلي به وعداءها الشديد للاسلام وللمرأة الملتزمة
فكيف سنتخيل حال مصر حين تكون في يد امرأة أسفة ان 
اقول عنها فاسقة بكل المقاييس؟


أما المرشح الثاني فحدث ولا حرج عميل صهيوني مشبوه بالتخابر مع 
اسرائيل !!


بالذمة هل ستسقيم مصر مع امثال حكام كهؤلاء؟؟؟


نعم سأختار مبارك



بسنت

----------


## قلم رصاص

*وهل عجزة النساء علي ان لايلدن افضل من مبارك وهؤلاء؟*

----------


## نادر فؤاد

> *وهل عجزة النساء علي ان لايلدن افضل من مبارك وهؤلاء؟*


 

 ::   ::   ::  
والله عندك حق اخى الكريم

----------


## Bold Eagle

Mr Amr Moussa or General Mohamed Abdulhalim Abougazalah should be the best choice for Egypt if we still have minds.

----------


## حنـــــان

والله حسني مبارك ريس كويس... لكن البلد محتاجة تغير برضو... طبعا مش الأشكال اللي بتقولي عليها يا بسنت... لكن واحد نقدر نثق فيه...

----------


## عمرو صالح

* لو انا في جو من الديموقراطية كان ظهر اجدع منه 100 مره ومكنش ظهر ا لاشكال اللي تقرف زي نوال السعداوي ولتاني بتاع اسرائيل ده ولااحمد فؤاد نجم اللي بينه و بين القبر خطوات او تحسوا انه خارج من القبر بكفالة   
عمو قصد كده انه يحط  الاشكال دي عشان نقول اهو احسن منهم  ونقول اجمل الوحشين 
 مصر فيها عقول وخبرات  قادره على حكم مصر بطريقة اكثر نزاهه واسئلوا اللي في المعتقلات بسبب قانون الطوارئ 
انا بصراحه اخاف اسمي ابني طارق
*  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## osha

انا متفقة معاكي يا بسنت
واحدة مخبولة زي نوال السعداوي عاوزة الست تتجوز 4 زي الراجل ممكن تبقى كارثة بكل المقاييس
بس سؤال لو سمحتي ـ مين الراجل عميل الصهاينة ده؟
وبعدين هو احمد فؤاد نجم مرشح نفسه كمااااان؟
دي هاصت أوي، مش ناقص بقى غير شعبان عبد الرحيم ووفاء مكي......
فين المثقفين والساسة المحترمين
هيا بلدنا هانت على ولادها عشان واحدة زي السعداوي ترشح نفسها للرئاسة؟
لك الله يا مصر....

----------


## بنت مصر

معلش يا جماعة انا هارجع ارد عليكم بس حبيت ارد على اوشا الاول
لان الراجل دا عميل الصهاينة عمل ضجة كبيرة جدا وهو رئيس جمعية اسمها جمية 
ابن خلدون وكان متورطاً بالتخابر والجاسوسية لصالح  اسرائيل ولا اعرف لم تم الافراج عنه 
ولكن اعرف جيدا ان امريكا كانت وراء اطلاق سراحه بتهديداتها وضغوطها على مصر !!

----------


## الاسكندرانى

والله انا الى يهمنى تكون مصر بلد حريات وترجع مصر القومية بتاعت زمان مش مصر العمالة لاسرائيل واميركا
لو هنحتار يبقى نختار عبد الناصر
ولو بديل

يبقى فى نظرى اكيد
عمر موسى
مع تحياتى

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربنا يرحمنا ويبعت لنا راجل من ابناء مصر
يكون دمه حر وينجد الشعب من اللى هو فيه
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل*

----------


## حموش 2

وبالنسبة لي 

لالالالالالالالالالالا

لمبارك

لالالالالالالالالالالا

للتوريث

لالالالالالالالالالالا

للتجديد

مصر ولادة يابنت مصر

زي ما فيها المخبولة

فيها زويل

زي ما فيها العميل

فيها عمرو موسى

وكل واحد حر برأئه

يا بنت مصر

ولكن ممكن نقدر نعرف، ها  تقولي له نعم لأي أسباب

----------


## بنت مصر

يا حموش انا حقول له نعم لان اللي بيحصل دا تهريج
عشان نقول لا .. لازم نبقا عارفين حنقول ايوة لمين

مين اللي جرأ يرشح نفسه امام الرئيس مبارك لحد دلوقتي؟؟ 

أنا ممكن اقول لا لمبارك لو لقيت حد غيره يستاهل اقول له ايوة


صح والا انا غلطانة؟


بسنت

----------


## حنـــــان

مظبوط... لو حد يستاهل ننتخبه.... لكن يا ترى اللي يستاهل ده حيتجرأ و يرشح نفسه؟

----------


## Abdou Basha

أنا اعذروني..
لن أنتخب أصلا..
أما إذا وجدت نفسي مضطرا، فلن أجد أمامي غير حسني مبارك.. لأنه ليس لدي إستعداد لقبول الارتجال والتجريب.. فيكفينا ما نحن فيه.

----------


## osha

هو بسلامته بتاع ابن خلدون مرشح نفسه؟
ومركزه بقى عمل استطلاع للرأي ولقى ان شعبيته تؤهله لفوز ساحق ماحق؟ والا حيزور في الانتخابات بمعاونة من يدفعونه ويدفعون له؟

----------


## hoseed

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه
اه يا بلد مفهاش راجل
لا مؤاخذة يا جماعة 
محدش يفهمني غلط
وربنا يستر

----------


## حنـــــان

قال يعني بقى الانتخابات حتبقى نتايجها حقيقيه؟ ماهو انتخبناه ولا لأ... مبارك حيفوز برضو !

----------


## Bold Eagle

*عمرو موسي هو الرجل المناسب لو يوافق علي الترشيح*

----------


## توتة

> *عمرو موسي هو الرجل المناسب لو يوافق علي الترشيح*


طيب مانتي بتكتب عربي اه امال مالك 
أنا أشك في عمرو موسي بعد ترشيحك ليه 
مع انه راجل فعلا في منتهي الرجوله 
بس ربنا يجدك الاول وبعدين هنختاره هههههههههه
هي مش بسنت قلتلك قبل كده أحنا نرفض اليهود الخنازير هنا معانا والله لولا إن الموضوع ده بتاع بسنت مكنتش كتبت فيه خالص عارف ليه علشان نجاست اليهود





أنا أسفه يابسنت علي كلامي وأعتذر لجميع اعضاء المنتدي العرب أصل الكلمه ديه بتجيب لليهود حسسيه هههههههههه
يارب تكوني قبلتي أعتذاري اختي 
أنا معاكي يابسنت إيه القرف اللي مرشح نفسه للرئاسه دول
 معقوله فين الرجال خلائف الله في الارض 
أنا كمان هختار حسني مبارك ومع أحترامي للكل لازم علشان أقول لآ لازم يكون موجود اللي هقوله اه ولا إيه ياشباب 
ولا هتختاروا واحده زي نوال السعداوي ولا زي العميل اليهودي النجس ده كمان

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*باختصار و على رأي المثل ...

تجيبها كده ... تجيلها كده هي كده ..

مفيش قدامنا حد كويس ( لغاية دلوقتي ) غيرالرئيس حسني مبارك  ...

لو في مرشح عرض البرنامج الانتخابي بتاعه و كان مقنع و قدم الدلاءل و الخطط التنمويه علمياً و عملياً لتطوير مصر بحيث توضح جديته بالإضافه لأنه يكون شخصيه قياديه و سياسيه و ديمقرطيه مبدعه و بناءه ... و غير ذلك من جوانب تؤهله للحكم ..


أكيد هنتخبه ..

حكم الدوله مش لعبه ... 

و اتمنى لمصر و لينا السلامه و يكفينا شر الأيام الجايه .. يا رب ....

و شكراً يا بسنت على طرحك الموضوع و للأخوه المشاركين على طرح آ رائهم ..
*




.

----------


## خد القمر

عيزين نعمل حاجه جديدة غير الكباري 
عايزين نعمر جيوبنا دلوقتي

----------


## توتة

> عيزين نعمل حاجه جديدة غير الكباري 
> عايزين نعمر جيوبنا دلوقتي


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه صحيح كل البلد بقة كلها كباري
بس نستني شويه ولا يجي واحد  يمسكها يخربها اكتر

----------


## Bold Eagle

طيب مانتي بتكتب عربي اه امال مالك 
أنا أشك في عمرو موسي بعد ترشيحك ليه 
مع انه راجل فعلا في منتهي الرجوله 
بس ربنا يجدك الاول وبعدين هنختاره هههههههههه


قالوا زمان:
لكل داء دواء يستطاب به الا الحماقة اعيت من يداويها

----------


## مازن المصرى

بالنسبة ليكى يا بسنت فده رأيك وقراراك اللى وحدك تتحملية ..
بس انا مش عايزك تكتبى كىم مش صح وتقولى انه صح وتخونى فى ده وتسفهى فى ده كمان ..
رشحى نفسك انتى وانا هأيدك .. وصدقينى انا مستعد اديكى صوتى لو رشحتى نفسك ضد حسنى مبارك ...
فبتغيير نظام مبارك ستتغير مصر كلها وذلك باقرار دستور يقر به الشعب بما يجعلنا مؤهلين لاحضار من نريد ليحكمنا ..
سعد الدين ابراهيم والتى تقولين عنه انه عميل اسرائيلى وجاسوس.. اعتقد انك لا تعرفين عنه اكثر مما تقراية فى جريدةمثل الاسبوع ..
سعد الدين ابراهيم اتهم باستلام اموال من الخارج والاضرار بهيبة الدولة والتخابر مع جهات اجنبية ...
نجيبها واحده واحده ..
الفلوس اللى اخدها بتيجى كتبرعات لاى منظمة من منظمات العمل المدنى ... واشمعنى هومش ياخد ومرات السيد الرئيس وجمعية ابنه الننوس بتاخد من برة ومنكل الهيئات وبعدين التمويل بييجى بعلم الحكومة والنظام ..
وسعد الدين ابراهيم كان النظام بيربية على ايدية بس للآسف ثار عليهم وتحول عن مساندتهم ... ورفض الانصياع لنظام مبارك ... انا مش بقول انى بدافع عنه بقدر ما بحاول ايضاح الصورة ...
تهمة الاضرار بهيبة الدولة .. دى تهمة مجهزة عند بتوع امن الدولة وببساطة زى ما تقولى كده نشر تقارير انتهاكات حقوق الانسان واعتداءات الشرطيين على المدنيين وهكذا ... وانكان مش يفرق معاكى ان العالم عرف بتجاوزات مبارك صدقينى بتفرق معانا احنا اللى بنتعرض للسحل والاعتقال ...
ولما يقول ان انتخابات مجلس الشعب شابها التزوير واعمال البلطجة بمساعدة قوات امن السيد الرئيس فهو صح بس بيعتبروها تهمة برضه ....
تالت حاجه بقى وهى التخابر لصالح دولة اجنبية فهى انه ببساطة بينشر ابحاث المركز اللى بيرأسه فى امريكا وبيرسل بيها لمؤسسات حقوقية وبحثية أمريكية وليست اسرائيلية ... فاظن انها كده مش مظبوطة التهمة ومع سجنة ..الا ان القضاء المصرى والذى ما زال يتمتع ببعض المصداقية والنزاهة فقد قام بتبرئتة ...
دهعن دكتور سعد الدين ابراهيم ورغم اننى اخالفه فى الفكر والتوجه .. الا اننى احاول هنا تصحيح خطا رأيته قد قلبه البعض وسلم به الاخرون كحقيقة مسلم بيها ...
دكتورة نوال السعداوى اختلفى معها كما تريدين ... اختلفى وحقرى من افكارها كما تشاءين ولكن ابتعدى عن قول فاسقة وبقية الاوصاف هذه .....
على اى حال ... فالدكتورة نوال مناضلة ضد الفقر والجهل وضد العنصريةوالتمييز ضد المرأة منذ عقود طويلة ...
ودكتورة نوال عندما قالت بانها سترشح نفسها لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية لم يكن هناك ما يسمح بترشيح اى شخص ضد رئيس الجمهورية وفى المظاهرة الصامتة التى ىجمعتنى بها فى 12 / 12 /2004 امام دار القضاء العالى قالت لى بان خطوتها لكسر تابو الخوف من نفوس الناس ... واعلامهم بان من حقنا ان نقول لا لأى وضع نراه من وجهة نظرنا خطأ...
لم الاحظ انك تهاجمين الاخوان الذين رضوا مثلاً بمبايعةمبارك وهو من يقوم بتعذيبهم ام الموضوع مجرد حسابات ليس الا ....
دمتى بسنت بكل خير .......
لا للتديد لا للتوريث ولو عبر انتخابات حرة بين اكثر من مرشح فيكفينا ما نحن فيه 
فالعبودية هى ان نظل عبيداً للعبيد ...

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أختى العزيزة بسنت
أعتقد أنك تعرفين بأننى لا أؤيد مبارك
وأفضل كثيرا أن تنتهى فترة حكم العسكر ولو على سبيل التغيير
ولكننى فى غاية السعادة لأننى أرى أننا نسير على الطريق الصحيح
وقد أنتخب مبارك بالعند فى بعض الناس
 ::

----------


## ايمــان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالتأكد سوف اختار الرئيس حسنى مبارك وهذا مافيه شك  .. اصلا لايوجد  أفضل منه لحكم مصر ... 
والمرشحين الموجودين بالساحة الان .. بالتأكيد ليسوا أكفاء لهذا المنصب .. وخصوصا العجوز الشمطاء نوال التى تبيح كل المحظورات وتنادى بالحرية والفسوق .. 

احترامى .. وشكرا لبنت مصر 

ايمان

----------


## مظلوووم

والله انا عن نفسى احب هذا الرجل وادعو الله له بالتوفيق
ويجعلوا عااااااااااامر
انووووووووبيس

----------


## رضوى _

يا جماعة المشكلة مش فى حسنى مبارك ولا فى عمرو موسى 

المشكلة اللى يمسك المنصب دا لازم بيكون يحب البلد دى 

مش ماسك منصب وسلطة وخلاص مش عايز يسبهم 

وانا مش هدى رائى وهقول بدون تعليق

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا لكم يا جماعة على مشاركاتكم القيمة واللي انا متابعاها وسعيدة جدا بيها

واسمحوا لي ارد على الاخ مازن المصري



> بالنسبة ليكى يا بسنت فده رأيك وقراراك اللى وحدك تتحملية ..
> بس انا مش عايزك تكتبى كلام مش صح وتقولى انه صح وتخونى فى ده وتسفهى فى ده كمان ..


أكيد انا حره في كلامي واسمح لي دور لي كده في كلامي على تخوين وتسفيه يمكن انا قلمي خاني  أو حتى بصري 
لاني دورت وما شفتش اللي بتسميه  حضرتك تسفيه وتخوين ولو في حد بيفرض رأيه فهو انت ... انا ما طلبتش 
منك  لا تنتخب مبارك ولا منعتك انك تنتخب غير مبارك انت حر زي ما انا حره!!






> سعد الدين ابراهيم والتى تقولين عنه انه عميل اسرائيلى وجاسوس.. اعتقد انك لا تعرفين عنه اكثر مما تقراية فى جريدةمثل الاسبوع ..
> سعد الدين ابراهيم اتهم باستلام اموال من الخارج والاضرار بهيبة الدولة والتخابر مع جهات اجنبية ...
> نجيبها واحده واحده ..
> الفلوس اللى اخدها بتيجى كتبرعات لاى منظمة من منظمات العمل المدنى ... واشمعنى هومش ياخد ومرات السيد الرئيس وجمعية ابنه الننوس بتاخد من برة ومنكل الهيئات وبعدين التمويل بييجى بعلم الحكومة والنظام ..
> وسعد الدين ابراهيم كان النظام بيربية على ايدية بس للآسف ثار عليهم وتحول عن مساندتهم ... ورفض الانصياع لنظام مبارك ... انا مش بقول انى بدافع عنه بقدر ما بحاول ايضاح الصورة ...
> تهمة الاضرار بهيبة الدولة .. دى تهمة مجهزة عند بتوع امن الدولة وببساطة زى ما تقولى كده نشر تقارير انتهاكات حقوق الانسان واعتداءات الشرطيين على المدنيين وهكذا ... وانكان مش يفرق معاكى ان العالم عرف بتجاوزات مبارك صدقينى بتفرق معانا احنا اللى بنتعرض للسحل والاعتقال ...


مش أنا اللي بقول عليه ولا حتى قريتها في جريدة الاسبوع زي ما بتقول ولكن قريتها في صحفنا الرسمية وحتى في الصحف العربية
اسمح لي انا بقا اللي اسألك عن مصدر معلوماتك الغريبة والعجيبة واللي اول مرة أقرأها اليوم في كلامك!






> ومرات السيد الرئيس وجمعية ابنه الننوس بتاخد من برة ومنكل الهيئات وبعدين التمويل بييجى بعلم الحكومة والنظام ..


مش عارفة ليه انا مقتنعة برفض هذا الاسلوب في الحوار وأعتقد ان هو دا عين التسفيه ولما احب انا اتكلم عن اخطاء الرئيس مبارك واسرته
مش لازم يكون بتريقة وبتهكم عشان اوصل رأيي


على فكرة حضرتك ما فهمتش رأيي ولا هدفي من الموضوع لهذا كان ردك بهذا العنف



بسنت

----------


## مازن المصرى

*أما المرشح الثاني فحدث ولا حرج عميل صهيوني مشبوه بالتخابر مع 
اسرائيل !!*
*هذا ما كتبتية انت ولست انا بكل تاكيد ان لم تخنى الذاكرة ..*
*قلتى ان سعد الدين ابراهيم عميل ..... وصهيونى ......... ومشبوة بالتخابر مع اسرائيل....*
*وهذا لا يوجد فيه اى شئ من الصحة ...*
*فلا هو بالعميل او الجاسوس وان كانت تهمة نشر معلومات خاصه باحوال حقوق الانسان وتزوير الانتخابات يعتبر من الجرائم التى تمس هيبة الدولة فلماذا تقدم الدولة فى الاساس على فعل هذا ...*
*وان كانت هذه تهمة فى نظر النظام فقد أوضحت فى ردى ان هذا الموضوع لا احسبة تهمة ... بقدر ما احسبة نضال ضد سلطة ديكتاتورية مغتصبة مستبدة...*
*وقلتى بأنه صهيونى .... فلتاتى لى عزيزتى بمعنى الصهيونية فى البدء .. مع ثقتى بانه لا صهيونى ولا يحزنون .. ولكن اتى لى بالمعنى المراد من كلمة صهيونى اولاً هنا حتى استطيع ان افهم ماذا اردت قولة من خلال اتهامه بمثل هذه التهمة التى احسبها شنيعه فأى شخص يتعاطف مع الصهيونية فاحسبة ...............*
*وقلتى بانه متهم بالتخابر مع اسرائيل وهذا لم يحدث ولم يوجه له احد تهمة التخابر مع اسرئيل ..*
*على حد علمى .. ما قيل وقتها بانه متهم بالتخابر والاتصال بجهات اجنبية " امريكا".*
*شكراً لك سيدتى وانتظر ردك الكريم ...*
*بخصوصما كتبتية عن دكتورة نوال  فانا اتحرج كثيراً من مجرد اعادتى لما كتبته ... لك فى الرد الاول ..*
*عظيم تقديرى ..*

----------


## نوسة

بصراحة انا عن نفسى بحبة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا ولو فية كل يوم انتخاب برضوا هنتخبة مفيش افضل منة شوفوا مصر النهاردة وشفوها قبل ما يمسكها انا امى كل يوم بتدعيلة با البركة وطولة العمر  وكل ما يسافر فى بلد تقعد تدعيلة لغاية ما يوصل 
فية حب اكتر من كدة

----------


## MQQN_TEARS

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخوتي واخواتي الاعزاء
> 
> كل مصر بتقول لا نريد حسني مبارك لفترة رئاسة جديدة
> وانا اقول لا نريده نعم نريده ،،،
> 
> 
> نعم سأختار مبارك
> ...


 
شكرا  لكى بسنت   ساقولها بكل وضوح  لقد قال رسولنا  الكريم  صلاة الله عليه و سلامه ~-=اينما تكونوا يولى عليكم  =-~
فالرئيس دائما و ابدا من ابناء الشعب أى ان الحاكم الصالح لشعب صالح و الحاكم ........ لشعب ........ لا اريد ان اقولها حتى لا تفهم خطأ 
فلنبدأ اخوتى فى الله بتصحيح اوضاعنا فى البدايه و عندما يرضى عنا الله  سنجد من هوخلفنا للرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك  فلنقل جميعا  نعم لمحمد حسنى مبارك    و لا و الف لا لتوريث السلطة سوف نقولها من اعماقنا لا كشعار نردده خلف من يقولوه و لا نفهم معناه و لو ان السيد جمال مبارك افضل من السيد محمد مبارك ساقولها باعلى صوتى نعم لجمال  و ليعلم الجميع ان الله سبحانه و تعالى لا يغير ما بقوم حتى  يغيروا ما فى انفسهم

----------


## محمود زايد

*ساختار الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك لانه الشخص القادر حاليا على حكم مصر فلننتخبه لغايه لما يظهر شخص اخر 

يظهر ويكون قادر على حكمنا  حكم مصر ليس بالساهل اى شخص يريد ان يرشح نفسه والموجودين على  

الساحه لن ياتوا بجديد وليس فيهم الشخصيات المناسبه التى يامل المصريين فيها بالتغير 

وشكر لبنت مصر على موضوعها وانا معاها ننتخب السيد الرئيس مبارك*

----------


## sea_wolf

السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاتوا ::  
انا عن نفسى ورائى الشخصى انى مش هنتخب حسنى مبارك الا اذا كان هو افضل المرشحن .....؟  بمعنى
ان  لو حد اترشح افضل منه هنتخبه بس لو لاء هنتخب حسنى وامرى لله ...
انا معاكى اخت _"بنت مصر" انه هو كويس ... بس متخديش الامور من وجهة نظرك وبس  ::  ... بمعنى متنظريش مصر كانت فين ووصلت فين ... بصى مصر كانت فين ووصلت فين  فى كام سنة وغرنا وصل للاى احنا وصلنالو فى كام سنة .... وكمان  مننساش المشاكل الى حصلت فى عهدو ومكنش ليه اى تاثير .. يعنى الانتفاضة... ايامهما حتى مخرجش والقى اى خطاب او كان ليه اى ظهور وكذلك فى بدايه الحرب العراقيه ... 
وكمان الفساد الكتير الى انتشر والغلاة الفاحش ... وسياسة القمع الى ماشيين بيها ... هو نجح فى جهاز وحيد بس ... وهو امن الدولة ... وبس ... انما اقتصاديا .. معتقدش .. وسياسيا ..يكفى ان وزير الخارجية المصرى تعرض لاهانه وهو فى عصر.. ومعتقدش ان شئ زى دة كان ممكن حصل فىاى عصر تانى.. وكمان مكانتا المصرية بين الدول العربيه انخفضت ... والمشاكل الدينية الى حدثت اخيرا ... دة امثله مش حصر...
اتمنى ان رائى ميزعجكمش او يزعج اخوانا البعدا .... ::   :Confused:

----------


## محسن محمد

مـــــــــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــارك

----------


## مظلوووم

نــــــــــــــــــــــعم لمبـــــــــــــــارك
وقاقولهــــــــا تـــــــــــــانى علشان اللى ما بيسمعش يسمع
نـــــــــــــــــــعم لمبــــــــــــــــــارك
وربنا يعينه ويهديه الى امره رشدا
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااامر
انووووووووووووبيس

----------


## بنت مصر

يا استاذ مازن المصري انا معرفش تعريفات ولا ليا في السياسة خالص عشان اعرف لحضرتك الصهوينية
واللي قريته في الصحف قراه غيري كتير جدا انه كان في ضغوط امريكية يهودية  على مصر من اجل
خروج هذا الرجل من السجن !!! واتهمته صحف كتيرة صفراء وبيضاء بالتخابر مع اليهود


اما بقا  نوال السعدواي اللي اتحرجت انك تكرر الفاظي في وصفها بانها فاسقة
فانا مازلت بأكررها مليون مرة ان نوال السعداوي داعية للفسق والمجون
هي وامثالها ممن يدعون في خفاء الي الفجر والعلاقات الغير شرعية
الم تقرأ أو تسمع عن آخر دعواتها الشاذة بنسب الابناء الي الام وعائلتها
الا تدري المخزي الخبيث وراء هذه الدعوة ؟؟؟
الا تعلم لماذا تسمي الامهات في دول الغرب الابناء باسمها؟؟

نوال السعداوي ... اقبال بركة .. ايناس الدغيدي 

هم مثلث الفسق واخجل من انتسابهن الي مصر والمصريات


هذا رأيي حتى لو كانوا اصدقاءك وانا حره في رأيي



استاذ مازن شكرا لك على الرد واسفة لو كلامي ضايقك


بسنت

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## توتة

> اما بقا نوال السعدواي اللي اتحرجت انك تكرر الفاظي في وصفها بانها فاسقة
> فانا مازلت بأكررها مليون مرة ان نوال السعداوي داعية للفسق والمجون
> هي وامثالها ممن يدعون في خفاء الي الفجر والعلاقات الغير شرعية
> الم تقرأ أو تسمع عن آخر دعواتها الشاذة بنسب الابناء الي الام وعائلتها
> الا تدري المخزي الخبيث وراء هذه الدعوة ؟؟؟
> الا تعلم لماذا تسمي الامهات في دول الغرب الابناء باسمها؟؟
> 
> نوال السعداوي ... اقبال بركة .. ايناس الدغيدي 
> 
> ...


سلمت يداكي بسنت أنا معاكي في كل كلمه 
وانا مش مصدقه ان في حد يوافق علي ان نوال السعداوي ديه تمسك مصر او معترض علي اللي بيقال عليها
ديه عايزه تتجوز اربعه زي الرجاله ديه كارثه من كوارث الزمن ديه عايزه الرجم والحرق كمان

----------


## نيرمين أحمد

*السلام عليكم و رحمة اللّه و بركاته*

*أشكر الأخت الكريمه بنت مصرلفتح المجال لمناقشة هذا الموضوع*

*ولكن الغريب أننى قرأت آراء يمكن أن تكون غريبه من وجهة نظرى أنا فقط و هذا طبعا مع كل احترامى و تقديرى لأصحابها .. و هى بأننا فى عهد الرئيس الحالى أصبحنا فى حال أفضل مما كنا عليه*

*و لكن أى حال هذا ؟!!!*

*هل الحاله الاقتصاديه ؟!!!*
*مع ارتفاع الأسعار و ثبات الدخل... و اهدار الأموال العامه على الاعلام الهابط و كل ما هو تافه............*

*أم الحاله السياسيه؟!!!*
*و موقفنا الصامت دائما من كل ما يتفجر حولنا من أحداث... الى أن اصبحت السلبيه شعارنا الدائم..........*

*أى حال هذا ؟!!!*
*غلق المساجد عقب كل صلاه............*
*اعتقال الدعاه و الشيوخ و كل من أطلق لحيته أو قصّر ثوبه......*
*تسليم كل من أسلم الى الكنيسه.........*

*أى تقدم و ازدهار هذا ؟؟؟!!!!*

*و ان كان حق الانتخاب سيضعنى فى مأزق و حيره للاختيار من بين السئ و الأسوأ فسأطرح ببطاقة الانتخاب* *أرضا فلا أرى جدوى من الانتخاب من أساس*

----------


## Bold Eagle

ابيات جميلة لوصف حال الفرعون

لمّـا تـفرْعـنَ .. فِرعَـونُ .. فـقـيلَ لـهُ ولِـمَ التّـفَرعُـن ؟ قـالَ: مَـنْ سَيصُـدّنـيِ ؟ 
مَـا دامَ .. شعْـبي طيّـبًا .. ومُـسَالِـمًا وَبـكلّ أسـبابِ التّـفَرعُـنَ .. مَـدّنِـي 

حَـاولـتُ أحتـرمُ الرّعِـيّـةَ .. إنّـمَا حُـبُّ الرّعِـيّـةِ للمـذلّـةِ .. رَدّنِـي 

ولـوْ أنّـني يَـوْمـاً .. أفُـكُّ قـيودَهَـا تـأبى .. فأصفـعُ وجْـهَـهَا .. فـتودّنـي 

وإذا أفَـرّطُ فـي البـلادِ .. ورزقِـهَا هتَـفَـتْ رَعِيـتُـنا .. بـروحٍ .. تَـفـدِنِـي 

يا لائـمَ الفـرعون .. أيّ رعـيّـةٍ هانَـتْ .. يَلـيقُ لمثـلِها .. حُـكمُ الدّنِـي ؟!


                                                            منقول من بريدي

----------


## الصاعق

> *و ان كان حق الانتخاب سيضعنى فى مأزق و حيره للاختيار من بين السئ و الأسوأ فسأطرح ببطاقة الانتخاب* *أرضا فلا أرى جدوى من الانتخاب من أساس*


الأخت الكريمة 
خرج العديد من امصريين في مظاهرات علنية مؤخراً مطالبين بتعدد مرشحي الرئاسة معرضين انفسهم لمخاطر لا تخفى على احد. وقد اكتسبنا الأن حق الترشيح لأكثر من مرشح لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية . فأرجو ان تتنتظري المرشحين وبرامجهم ولا ترفضي الانتخابات .
ولا اخفيك سراً ان مقاطعة الانتخابات توافق دعوات خفافيش الظلام من الإرهابيين الذين يقولون بتكفير الحاكم والشعب إلى اخره ورأيي ان تتمسكي بالأمل وان نتشارك بشكل إيجابي في اختيار المرشح صاحب افضل برنامج انتخابي في الإنتخاباتالرئاسية القادمة إن شاء الله.

ارق تحياتي ::

----------


## نيرمين أحمد

> الأخت الكريمة 
> خرج العديد من امصريين في مظاهرات علنية مؤخراً مطالبين بتعدد مرشحي الرئاسة معرضين انفسهم لمخاطر لا تخفى على احد. وقد اكتسبنا الأن حق الترشيح لأكثر من مرشح لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية . فأرجو ان تتنتظري المرشحين وبرامجهم ولا ترفضي الانتخابات .
> ولا اخفيك سراً ان مقاطعة الانتخابات توافق دعوات خفافيش الظلام من الإرهابيين الذين يقولون بتكفير الحاكم والشعب إلى اخره ورأيي ان تتمسكي بالأمل وان نتشارك بشكل إيجابي في اختيار المرشح صاحب افضل برنامج انتخابي في الإنتخاباتالرئاسية القادمة إن شاء الله. 
> 
> ارق تحياتي


أخى الكريم الصاعق يعلم اللّه أنى أتمنى ترشيح ولو رجل واحد فقط قادر على حكم هذه البلاد
و لكن إن لم يكن ذلك ماذا علّى أن أفعل ؟؟!! ... هل أجبر نفسى على أختيار من لم أريد أختياره ؟؟!!!!
و لكن اذا تغير الحال و رأيت جهات أخرى تستحق الانتخاب فسأكون أول المنتخبين إن شاء الله

تقبل تحياتى و تقديرى

----------


## البحار المصري

اسف يا بنت مصر لانك انهزامية لهذا الحد لكن دي وجهة نظر وكل واحد حر في وجهة نظره لكن هل انتي تقدري ننخيلي ايه هيكون كلامك لو قضيتي ليلة واحدة داخل معتقلان السلطة او داخل مكان اهلك ما يعرفوش عنك حاجة و لا انتي تعرفي ايه تهمتك 
جايز انا تهمتي هي اني بحب بلدي لكن لو دي تهمة فمرحبا باي حكم لاني لن اتوقف لحظة عن حب وطني 
و اذا كنتي لا ترين ان هناك من يصلح غير الرئس الحالي لحكم مصر فارجوكي ان تنظري معي لمن سمح لهم النظام بالتحدث عن ترشيح انفسهم لهذا المنصب امثال نوال السعدوي و سعد الدين ابراهيم 
الاولي شيوعية و الثاني امريكي 100%
لماذا لم يسمح لامثال ايمن نور ورئيس حزب العمال الاشتراكي او اي شخص من من يحبون مصر لانها مصر
الاجابة بسيطة لانه في ظل الاختيارات المتاحة فالرئيس الحالي هو افضل خيار 



يــــــــــــا وطنــــــــــي مهما يكتفوك انت فـــــــــــــــــي قلبي مـــــــــا يقدروا يقتلوك
 :لا تعليق:

----------


## معاذ رياض

صدق قال الشاعر العربي حين قال  :

باحب حسني مبارك *** علشان عقله الكبير
لو خطى أي خطوة *** بيحسبها بضمير

اييييييييييييييه !

----------


## sea_wolf

انا عن نفسى هقول نعم لمبارك لو مفيش حد غيرو بس اتمنى انىاشوف حد لانى قرفت من الى بيحصل 
ولو درسنا اخر فترة لمبارك هنجد ان البلد بقيت كوسة اوى .فساد .........اموال منهوبة .....تصريح كلها كذب فى كذب .... حتى موضع مصر السياسى وسط الدول العربية اتهز ..... 
نفسى فى واحد واتمنى انه يرشح نفسو لما هومشهود له بالكرامة والنزاهة وحرية الرائ والتفكير العالى والقوة السياسية .وكمان مواقفو المشهودة ؟........... بس مش عايز اقول اسمو يا اسكندرانى علشان هو لسه مترشحش وكمان لما اتعرف انه الناس بتحبو وخاصه الاستاذ شعبان عبد الرحيم طلعوة من الوزارة ومسكو مكانو الى اضرب بال.......... علشان كدة خليه سر واتمنى انى اشوفو مرشح نفسو

----------


## د. فيصل شوقى

*أفضل السلام على الجميع،*


*بالنسبة للدكتورة نوال السعداوى فإذا كان شعرها منكوش أو شاكوش فهذا لن يُغيير رأيى فيها ومع احترامى الكبير لرأى الآخرين.* 



*الدكتورة نوال إنسانة شجاعة. أعرفها من خلال كُتبها ومقالاتها فأنا من المتعاطف مع المرأة وكيف لى وهى أمى وأختى وزوجة المستقبل وصديقتى ومعلمتى… وحدثت لى حادثة ظريفة وسخيفة فى نفس الوقت بسببها عندما كنت أزور جماعة قرايبى فى سورية.* 



*كنت بشترى كتب من إحدى المكتبات السورية فى دمشق ورأيت كتاباً جديداً للدكتورة نوال السعدواى عن المرأة. قمت اشتريته. قال لى صاحب المكتبة باين عليك بتحبها قوى ده ثلاث كتاب يصلنى وأنت تشتريه. قلت له بصراحة أن "بأيدها" قوى.... ماكنتش واخد بالى بأنه كان هناك حماراً من المخابرات السورية فى المكتبة... وكان يلبس بدلة داكنة اللون ومقلمة وشعر أسود مكزبر (بعتقد أصل الكلمة مأخوذ من الكزبرة…) وكان طويلاً بعض الشئ ونحيفاً. تقدم لى بخطى ثابتة وصافحنى وقال أريد أن أتحدث معك على انفراد. طلعنا من المكتبة ووقفنا على ضفاف نهر بردى بالقرب من المكتبة وأخذ يمطرنى بالأسئلة السياسية… أنا فهمت عليه هذا الخنزير الغبى . وسألته هل تعرف الدكتورة نوال السعداوى؟ أجاب لا! سألته هل قرأت أى كتاب لها؟ أجاب هذا الحمار المخابراتى السورى لا! سألته فلماذا إذا أوقفتنى وأخذت تمطرنى بالأسئلة؟ قال لأننى سمعت منك كلمة لفتت إنتباهى! سألته ماهى؟ قال كلمة بتأيدها!!!!!!!!!!!!!! قلت له بأن الدكتورة نوال السعداوى تكتب بأستمرار عن المرأة وما لهاش دعوة بالسياسة. قال طالما هذه هى المسألة أنا رايح أتركك (من كرمه أبن الجاهلة)!!!! قلت له يعنى أنا عملت أيه بالضبط؟ قال حاول أن لا تستعمل كلمة "تأييد"!*



*تركنى وأنصرف هذا الحمار السورى المخابراتى، ورجعت إلى المكتبة. لما رآنى صاحبها كان مسرور للغاية وخايف عليّا. أخبرته بالقصة وقال لى دول "الحمير" بيمرنوهم على التقاط بعض الكلمات الهامة وكلمة تأييد هى منهم!!!*



*علمت فيما بعد بأن بعض شرطة الصحراء السوريين لا يعرفون القراءة أو الكتابة وعندما يطلعون على القطار للبحث عن بعض المواطنين الذين يهربون من عملية التجنيد خارج سورية للأردن مثلاً. فإذا سألوا أحد الشباب عن عمله وقال بأنه طالب فهذا يعنى بالنسبة لهم أنه مطلوب على الجيش أما إذا قال بأنه تلميذ فيعرفون بأنه لسه بدرى عليه!!!!! حمير فى حمير….*



*نرجع مرجوعنا للدكتورة نوال السعداوى، الشكل مش مهم يا فندم… أحنا مش فى حفلة انتخاب ملكات جمال… (البنت الأمريكية إللى كان شعرها طويل وكانت فى سجن أبو غريب كانت حلوة وفى نفس الوقت كانت مجرمة وسفاحة وتتباهى بقتل والتمثيل بجثة شهيد عراقى وترفع علامات النصر بأصابعها- فالجمال نفعنا بأيه؟ إذا كانت الدكتورة مخلصة لمصر وسوف تعمل لصالح مصر ولشرف مصر وعزة مصر واستقلال مصر وبعدل وإخلاص واحترام لرغبات شعب مصر فأقول لها أنا معك يا دكتورة. فكل مصرى أو مصرية لها الحق فى عملية الترشيح والشعب له كلمته.*



*وبالنسبة للرئيس الحالى أوعلى الأحرى المتسلط فنحن لن ننسى ما وصل إليه الوضع الأمنى فى عهده فهو معروف برئيس "العتبة" عتبة هتك الاعراض فى عز الظهر...  ولن ننسى هتك أعراض المسلمين فى السجون ولامقتل الأبراياء منهم تحت علميات التعذيب.  فأقول له لا ومليون لا، ونعم لمحاكمته هو وزمرته ورزقى على الله.*

*وأقول لأبن البلد (المشرف العام) لا تتجرأ هذه المرة وتمسح كتابتى كما فعلت سابقاًُ بخصوص بوش!!!*

*أمّا بالنسبة للمرشحين الآخرين، إذا كانت لهم علاقات مشبوهة بدول لا تريد لنا الخير فأقول لهم لا وألف لا لن تحكموا مصر.* 



*مع تحياتى للجميع،*



*د. فيصل شوقى*

----------


## بنت مصر

> وأقول لأبن البلد (المشرف العام) لا تتجرأ هذه المرة وتمسح كتابتى كما فعلت سابقاًُ بخصوص بوش!!!


مش عارفة ليه يا دكتور فيصل قرات الغضب في 
كلامك لابن البلد !! ،، والسؤال هنا هو هل ما قام ابن البلد بحذفه يتوافق مع قوانين المنتدى؟أم انه مخالف لها؟

برجاء مراجعة القوانين الخاصة بالمنتدى دكتور فيصل ،، ومراسلة ابن البلد أو اي من المسئولين
في الادارة اذا كانت هناك شكوى او اي امر متعلقا بالادارة



ونرجع مرجوعنا للدكتورة نوال السعداوي
واقول ان كل واحد حر في رأيه وانا أحترم رأيك
ولكني ما زلت على موقفي منها لاني قرأت من مطالبها
ما جعلني أكون رأيي برفض فكرها ،،


بسنت

----------


## مظلوووم

والله يا دكتور فيصل دى وجهات نظر
لكن ان انسانه فاسقه ماجنه زى نوال السعداوى انها ترشح نفسها فا دا كتير
اولا انسانه لا تعرف حدود الله وتطاولت على خير خلق الله العديد من المرات وناس كتير سفهتها وقالوا مجنونه
زى ما المجمع الاسلامى الكويتى بعث رساله الى الازهر وقال هل اراء تلك المراه نابعه من مجتمعكم الموقر
والله حاجه تكسف
يعنى مش كاسفانا جوا البلد لا وبره البلد كمان
وثانيا انا باقولها للدنيا كلها 
نعم لحسنى مبارك فهو رجل محنك قادر على تسيير البلد ومعرفه مصالحها جيدا
كفايه ان مصر ما دخلتش حرب خلال فتره رئاسته 
الحكايه مش فنجره بق وكل واحد يطلع يقول انا هاحارب ........ هاتحارب مين يا حبيبى؟
هتحارب امريكا ؟
طب يا حبيبى روح حارب وورينا شطارتك
يا جماعه فين الاستعداد بما استطعت من قوه
فين مخزونك الاسترتيجى علشان تحارب
فين السوق العربيه المشتركه والناس  اللى بيقولوا علينا اخوتنا واشقائنا مش عايزنها
يقولك لا وانا اساوى عملتى بالجنيه ليه ما يتحرق الجنيه هوا واصحابه
واللى بيقول ان موقف مصر اتهز فى المجتمع العربى
يا سيدى ما يتهز ولا ينحرق هوا ما فيش غيرنا اللى موجودين خليهم يشوفوا شويه من اللى احنا شفناه
حرب اكتوبروالاستنذاف و48 و67 و52 ما حدش شال خسايرها الا مصر وتسببت فى تاخير الاقتصاد المصرى 48 سنه والباقيين نايمين فى العسل
دى حربنا ما قلناش حاجه بس مش اى حاجه تحصل لاى حد ابعت مصر ابعت مصر
اى نعم احنا لينا الرياده على العالم العربى باسره بس مش مصر اللى تتحمل كل الاعباء دى لازم يبقى فيه مشاركه منهم
زى واحد منهم بيقول انا هاحارب اسرائيل لاخر جندى مصرى
طب فين جنودك انت وفين جيشك
انا اسف انى دخلت فى موضوع مش موضعنا بس فعلا دا انجاز من هذا الرجل ان حافظ على مصر طول الفتره دى من نشوب حرب قد تحمل تبعات اسوء على الشعب المصرى

طب الناس بتشتكى من الفقر والبطاله
يا جماعه الدوله مواردها محدوده والعدد كبير ولازم الشباب ما يعتمدش على التوظيف فى الحكومه
وكفايه انجازات مصر فى مجالات كتير ويا جماعه لما ننظر للكوب ننظر للنصف الممتلىء مش الفاضى
ليه ما نطبقش تجربه الصين فى مصر وهما مش سبعين مليون دول 3 مليار بشرى زائد تطبيق الشيوعيه فى بلدهم يعنى اسود واضل ورغم كده الفرد الصينى بيحاول يحسن مستوى دخله بايده وكفاحه
الراجل ده تعب كتير علشان البلد وربنا يعينه ويوفقه
الراجل ده وبصدق يستاهل كل خير وانا عن نفسى باحبه والله على ما اقول شهيد
ولو رشح نفسه لفتره رئاسه عاشره هارشحه وهارحب بيه
ونقوووووووول نعم لمبارك لفتره جديده
ويجعلوا عاااامر
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## الصاعق

*الأخ الأكبر / الدكتور فيصل
أؤيدك على انه لا يجوز التعرض بشكل أي إنسان حتى لو كان عاصياً أو فاجراً او حتى كافراً 
انعيب على الصنعة أم على الصانع؟؟؟

أما نوال السعداوي
هذه المرأة تتجراء وتصف الله بأنه غير عادل
بالنسبة إلى وإلى كثيرين فإن، الله اعز على من أبي وامي والعالم كله 
وإن كنت لا اتسامح مع من يسب اهلي
فكيف بإلهي؟*

----------


## مظلوووم

بارك الله فيك اخى الصاعق
ولعل الدكتور فيصل يبطل تاييد ليها بعد ما سمعناه منك
ويجعلوا عااااااااااامر
انووووووووبيس

----------


## فلك 99

*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أختى الطيبة بنت مصر 

مشكووورة على موضوعك الرائع هذا و يا ليت هكذا الديمقراطية تكون فى بلدنا 

كل واحد يقول رأية بدونتعصب 

لاننا فى الأخر بنحب بلدنا و نحب ان تكون أفضل بلد فى الدنيا و أكيد هى كده بنسها الطيبين المخلصين 

و عن رأى انا أختار مبارك مش لأنه ليس فى مصر أفضل منه و لا مصر مش ولاده

و لكن نقف ضد رغبة أمريكا التى تريد فرض نظام الحكم لديبا 

و لانه حتى الان على الساحة المطروح للمناقسة كما ذكرت ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛

لا اتمنى أن يكون التغيير على يديهم 

لك منى كل المحبة و التقديرى 

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]و الدعاء لله أن نرى مصرنا أفضل بلد [/grade]
*

----------


## د. فيصل شوقى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة [font=Traditional Arabic
					
				
بنت مصر]مش عارفة ليه يا دكتور فيصل قرات الغضب في[/font]


*


> 





> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *كلامك لابن البلد** !!* 
> 
> 
> **** أبداً على الإطلاق ما فيش غضب لكن تساؤل... فالمعروف فى المنتديات بأن تحذف بعض الكلمات الغير متوافقة مع نظام المنتدى، لكن أن تُحذف مقالة كاملة وبدون إبداء السبب فهذا أمر غير مُستحب*
> ...



*
**
*

----------


## underdos

لعن الله قوم حكمهم امراءة ودى طبعا مش واحدة عادية دى مجنونة رسمى 

وبأيد حسنى مبارك وبقول نـــــــــــــــــعم لمبارك 

ولما  يبقى ييجى واحد عدل من البلد دى  نبقى نقيدة  

مش حبت مجانيين وحرامية وجواسييس  عايزين يحكمونا  لية 

مصر بقت رخيصة اوى للدرجة دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ::

----------


## أسد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 في ظل الأسماء المرشحة ... فأغلب القوم سيختارون الرئيس ((( محمد حسني مبارك ))) 


وقفة مع المرشحين , 

1)	نوال السعداوى =====> أمرآة كافرة مرتدة تتهكم بآيات المواريث علي قناة دريم ..... هذا وقد كفرها وحكم بردتها أعلم علماء علم الحديث في مصر - الشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني - فضلا عن مفتي الجمهورية , هذا نهيك عن قولها بعدم مشروعية الختان للذكور ,, فضلا عن الزلات الكثيرة , وإنكارها المعلوم بالدين بالضرورة 
2)	سعد الدين إبراهيم =====> رئيس مركز - ابن صهيون - المسمي زورا وبهتانا - ابن خلدون - وابن خلدون بريء منه براءة الذئب من دم ابن يعقوب عليه السلام , هذا الصهيوني - سعد إبراهيم - ((( وليس فيه أي سعادة للدين أصلا))) معروف بتخابره لأمريكا وأسرائيل وهو الأبن النجيب لهم في مصر ,, بل نهيك عن هذا وذلك مركزه - الذي أساء لمنطقة المقطم خاصة ومصر عامة- أشد حرباً علي الإسلام وأهله من عُباد الصليب 
3)	محمد فريد حسانين =====> هو الأخر عضو في مركز - ابن صهيون - المعروف بمركز ابن خلدون , وعندما أقول مركز ابن خلدون فاعلم جيدا أن هذا هو عدوك (( فهل لمستم قبل هذا طيبة من حية أو لمحتم رقة من عقرب؟!! 
4)	أيمن نور =====> رئيس حزب الغد الليبرالي - ومعروف من الليبراليين عدائهم للإسلام - بل والادهي والأمر من ذلك أني قرأت في موقع - مفكرة الإسلام - بأنه قبل دعوة لإلقاء كلمة في البرلمان الأوروبي _ حيث(( كما تقول مفكرة الإسلام ))  التقي بوفد يمثل البرلمان الأوروبي في مكتبه بوسط القاهرة. 
ووجه 'إدوار ماكملن سكوت' نائب رئيس البرلمان الأوروبي الدعوة لنور للسفر إلى بروكسل يوم 21 مارس لمناقشة قضية رفع الحصانة عنه. وقال ـ بحسب ما نقلت صحيفة مصر العربية ـ: 'إن مصر موقعة مع الاتحاد الأوروبي اتفاقيات حول المحافظة على حقوق الإنسان ولذلك نحن هنا'، مؤكدًا أن البرلمان الأوروبي يتطلع أن يكون مراقبًا على الانتخابات البرلمانية والرئاسية في مصر. 
وقبل أيمن نور الدعوة التي وجهت إليه، مشددًا على أنه سيذهب لمناقشة الضمانات المتعلقة بالعمل البرلماني وحقوق الإنسان للبرلمانيين وطريقة معاملتهم وضمانات النواب في المناطق التي تعاني أزمات حقيقية مثل مصر. 
5) سمعنا بترشيح / محمد حسين هيكل .... ولكن لا نعلم مصدقية هذا الخبر ... لذا سوف نتجنبه 

وفي النهاية أحب أن أتحف الجميع أنه لن يخوض انتخابات الرئاسة إلا من هو عضو في حزب سياسي 
سواء أكان الحزب الوطني ((( الذي يستحوذ علي أغلب أعضاء مجلس الشعب - ويمتلك جُل وسائل الإعلان سواء التليفزيون أو الإذاعة أو الصحف الحكومية الثلاثة - أهرام , أخبار , جمهورية )) 

أو حزب الوفد ===> والذي يمثله جريدة الوفد 
أو حزب التجمع الوحدوي ====> والذي يمثله جريدة الأهالي 
أو غيره من الأحزاب 

واقتصار الانتخابات بين الأحزاب فقط هي المشكلة المثارة الآن بين الساسة ..... فمعني هذا أن الأخوان لن يمثلهم أحد في الانتخابات - إذ كما هو معلوم لا يوجد حزب للإخوان المسلمين - علي الرغم من أنهم يمثلون 17 نائب في مجلس الشعب 

هذا ما أعلمه والله أعلم

----------


## بنت مصر

> *** طبعاً أوافقك على هذا وكل واحد وله رأيه وعدم الاتفاق لا يعنى قطع الوفاق… صح؟


استاذي العزيز دكتور فيصل شوقي

تحية ود ومحبة ارسلها لك على هذه الصفحة
داعية الله العلي القدير ان يديم الود والوفاق دائما بيننا


بسنت

----------


## MaTR|X

لا لحسنى مبارك لعدة أسباب

منها :

كفاية أنه فى الحكم من 24 سنة

الحالة الاقتصادية اللى وصلنا ليها .. احنا مش بنتقدم ابدا .. بالعكس كل خطانا للخلف
كفايه بس البطالة

ثقلنا السياسى الذى فقدناه منذ زمن بعيد .. صورتنا امام كل دول العالم اصبحت رديئة جدا
اخر حاجة .. الثلاثة ظباط اللى اتقتلوا .. حتى لو بالغلط .. فين حقهم !!

قانون الطوارئ
الناس كلها خايفة وماشية تكلم نفسها جنب الحيطة

الحكومة اللى سارقة الشعب ومضيعه حقه

احنا لازم نجرب غير مبارك .. مش هنخسر حاجة أكتر من كده

----------


## حموش 2

احنا لازم نجرب غير مبارك .. مش هنخسر حاجة أكتر من كده


[/QUOTE]الاخ الكريم / ماتركس
الا ترى معي ان افضل واسلم هذه الوسائل لرئيس جديد وأمل جديد لمصر والمصريين في العصيان العام

----------


## الصاعق

*الأخ الكريم حموش
بما نك من المتحمسين للعصيان المدني
رجاء توضيح التوابع المتوقعة له من الناحية الاقتصادية والعسكرية والأمنية إلى جانب الناحية السياسية من وجهة نظرك*

----------


## حموش 2

الأخ الكريم / الصاعق
أولأ أشكرأ على توجيه سؤالك لي
وثانياً دعني أرد عليك بسؤال أخر وهل حالتنا الاقتصادية التي عليها مصر الأن بالصورة الطيبة التي نخشى عليها ونخاف عليها من أن العصيان المدني سيضر بها 
أن الاقتصاد المصري بحالته هذه في ظل تجمع السطلة والمال في أيدي أشخاص معدوديين على اليد قد أدى بمصر فعلاً الى أقصى حالات التدهور ، وأن العصيان المدني لمدة يومين أوثلاثة قد يؤثر على الحالة الاقتصادية ، ولكن عندما يكون هناك عضو تالف في جسمك ( لا قدر الله ) ولا بد من بتره من أجل أن ستعيش وتستمر حياتك ، هل ترفض وتقبل بالموت .
والا ترى معي أن أكثر البلاد التي لها اعياد وزكريات هي مصر ( عيد العمال - عيد الفطر - عيد الاضحي - تحرير سيناء - عيد الشرطة - عيد الام - وعيد الحب - عيد اليتيم -  -- - - - - ) الخ 
كل هذه الاعياد والاجازات لا تؤثر على حالة الاقتصادية للبلد حيث تكون كل المصالح في أجازات رسمية 
، أعتبر العصيان المدني عيد من تلك الأعياد ، وإنشاء الله يكون عيد الاعياد
أتمنى ان يجد العصيان المدني اقبالاً شعبي ، في هذه الحالة لا يقدر النظام ان يسوي اي شئ تجاه الملايين التي ستقول له لا ، فأنا أجد أن العصيان المدني أسلم الطرق السلمية للمصريين ، من حقي ومن حقك ومن حق كل المصريين أن يتمردوا ويرفضوا بأي وسيلة لتعبير عن أرائه السياسية ، ولكن ستجد قانون الطوارئ في ظلك ، ولكن في حالتنا هذه لا يستطيع قانون الطوارئ أن يفعلك أي شئ فأنت مجرد عاص ورافض وبأسلم الطرق . 
ومن الناحية السياسية سيكون هناك رئيس مجلس الشعب يحكم ، الى أن يختار الشعب المصري رئيسه وفقاً لم يختاره . 
وهل تعجبك السياسة المصرية الامريكية الاسرائلية التي أصبحت استفزاية للشعب المصري أولها اتفاقية الكويز الخيانية ، واطلاق سراح عزام عزام من نفسه ، أنا عاوز يواحد يقولي هل هذا من حق رئيس الجمهورية الا اذا كان هذا امر خارجي ، الا ترى معي سياستنا التتبعية لأمريكا واسرائيل .
ألا ترى معي يا أخي الكريم أن مصرنا أصيبت بحمى الرياسة التي وجدت اجيال عمرها الان فوق العشرينات غير رئيس واحد
الا تتفق معي في التغير ، ولا تتفق معي في العصيان وتقول نعم للمظاهرات ولا للعصيان
فعندما تقوم بمظاهرة ستجد قوات الامن المركزي أكبر من عدد المتظاهرين 
وخير مثال على كلامي مظاهرة كفاية يوم 21 فبراير ، عدد المتظاهريين 500 شخص ، وقوات الامن المركزي متراصيين بين العسكري والعسكري ، عسكري
ارجو أن الا أكون غيرت عنوان الموضوع ، وأن أكون وصلتلك مشاعري التي تغلي في عروق دمي
أخوك / محمد أحمد

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*((مبارك يا مبارك)) توت من انجلترا يكتب عنك



**..بصراحه يا جماعه رغم كل أخطاء الرئيس.. ..ورغم انى عمرى ما شاركت فى اى استفتاء خاص بيه..رغم انى كنت ضمن الحمله الصحفيه اللى نظمها الحزب الوطنى لتأييد الرئيس عام 1999 الا انى ح اشارك ان شاء الله المره دى ..بس بشرط أنه يكون فيه اكثر من مرشح.. وح اختار مبارك أو ابنه.. من غير حتى ما أعرف مين اللى ح يرشح نفسه أمامه..ح أختار مبارك فى حالة تعدد المرشحين للأسباب التاليه اللى بيتضمنها قصيدتى الشعريه القادمه..واليكم الاقصيده


مبارك...يا مبارك....يا قائد المسيره

بص وراك..حتلاقينا..وراك جيوش غفيره

يا فارس الاحلام..ومصر..هى..الأميره

مبارك ...يا مبارك

مبارك...يا مبارك..يا رئيسنا..يا حكيم

طول عمرك ماشى دوغرى..وطريقك مستقيم

صديق..دايما..لصاحبك..ويا عدوك..حليم

مبارك...يا مبارك

مبارك...يا مبارك...يا حمامة...السلام

فى الخير..دايما..بتسعى..فعلا مش بالكلام

وتصالح..بين...جيرانك...وبتمتص الصدام

مبارك...يا مبارك

مبارك...يا مبارك...يا عاقل..يا رزين

كفيتنا..شر الحروب..سنين..ورا..سنين

يا ريت..الكل..يبقى..زيك..مخلص أمين

مبارك....يا مبارك....يا قائد المسيره

بص وراك حتلاقينا....وراك جيوش غفيره



بقلم توت الشهير بمحمود المرغلى*

----------


## مظلوووم

تصقيف حاد للاستاذ تووووووووووت
قصيده عشره على عشره تسلم ايدك يا عصفور
وبجد الراجل دا يستاهل اكتر من كده
ويجعلوا عااااااااااااااامر
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## الصاعق

*اخي الحبيب محمد احمد
اشاركك في هذه المشاعر ولا شك ولكن اسمح لي بأن اجيب عن ناحية واحدة وهي الناحية الإقتصادية 
الاقتصاد المصري سيخسر مليارات الجنيهات ولا شك وسيتحمل عبئها مواطنين اصحاب مشروعات فهل ستقوم شخصياً بتعويضهم عن خسائرهم .
انا معك في ان الاعتراض واجب لكن يجب انتقاء اسلوب لا يضر بمصر نفسها فالفارق كبير جداً بين مصر ومبارك 

لو جئنا مثلاً لإسرائيل وقلنا لهم ان رجال القوات المسلحة الشرفاء سيستجيبون لدعوةالعصيان المدني . لإجابك وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي بأن هذا احلى خبر سمعه في حياته فلا ردارات ولا دفاع جوي ولا غيره سيقف في طريقهم. وغذا شاركك رجال الشرطة فيالإضراب يا سلام . تكون اسديت خدمة العمر للصوص والعناصر ذات المصالح المريضة التي ستقوم بالتخريب في هذا اليوم وكلنا نعرفهم . وما بالك بالمطافي حين تخلو من جنودها وتلتهم الحرائق ارواح الناس واموالهم . وما ابدع ان يتوقف الطباء عن العمل مسلمين عدداً لا استطيع تقديره من الحالات الحرجة للموت . وما اروع ان يشاركك السائقين في السكك الحديدية والمواصلات العصيان حتى تتقطع اوصال وطنك الحبيب وتتوقف امدادات الأغذية والأدوية ولا تستطيع الحامل مثلاً ان تجد طريقها إلى المستشفى . مصانع المواد الغذائية مثلاً اذا اضرب عمالها . وخاماتها كما تعلم سريعة التلف من سيعوض اصحاب المصانع هؤلاء عما فقدوه من اموال؟؟ هل ستقوم انت بذلك؟. وهل سيسرك ان يشارك العاملين بشرمكات الهواتف بجميع انواعها في الامتناع عن العمل حتى تنقطع صلة مصر بالعالم الخارجي تماماً؟

كلمة اخيرة ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لها 
المظاهرات لن تضر مصر. حملات الاعتصام لبعض الناس لن تضر مصر. العصيان المدني العام كارثة على مصر يجب ان تسأل المختصين في مختلف المجالات على اثاراها . هناك فرق بين مصر ومبارك يا اخي الكريم . فارجو ان تتبنى اسلوباً اخر لا يضر بوطنك

دمت بخير*

----------


## كانت لنا اوطان

انا رئى اللى نعرفو احسن من عمروش

اصلهم ناويين علينا
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واهى دنيا عايشها والسلام
وبس
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ادى الالتزام
ولا بلاش...خلينا فى اللى احنا فيه
ادعيلى يامامىونتى يا مرت عمى
واونكل مينساش الشيبسى
ويحيا الحب والديمقراطيه
؟؟؟$$$$$$$$$$$$؟؟؟

----------


## freeman

للأسف .. نحن متأثرين بدعاية النظام الفاسد ..

حسنى مبارك لم يصنع شيئا لمصر .. و الدولة تسير من سيئ الى أسوأ باستمرار ..

و اذا كنا لا نرى على الساحة من نوليه ثقتنا .. فذلك هو تحديدا ما يريد لنا النظام ام نراه و أن نظنه .. 

د. سعد الدين ابراهيم ليس خائنا و لا عمليا .. تلويث سمعة الشرفاء - كما يحدث الآن مع أيمن نور - اسلوب رخيص للضحك به على عقول العامة .. 

تحياتى

 ::

----------


## د. فيصل شوقى

> للأسف .. نحن متأثرين بدعاية النظام الفاسد ..
> 
> حسنى مبارك لم يصنع شيئا لمصر .. و الدولة تسير من سيئ الى أسوأ باستمرار ..
> 
> و اذا كنا لا نرى على الساحة من نوليه ثقتنا .. فذلك هو تحديدا ما يريد لنا النظام ام نراه و أن نظنه .. 
> 
> د. سعد الدين ابراهيم ليس خائنا و لا عمليا .. تلويث سمعة الشرفاء - كما يحدث الآن مع أيمن نور - اسلوب رخيص للضحك به على عقول العامة .. 
> 
> تحياتى


 
أخونا "الرجل الحر"،
دعنى احييك على نضوجك وعلى فكرك السياسى الواضح . فليس هناك على كلامك أى غبار. وأريد أن أنتهز هذه الفرصة لأوجه عدة أسئلة لكافة الاخوة والأخوات بدون زعل والتهجم على ما هو آت وخصوصاً الذين يريدون إعادة انتخاب المتسلط:


ماذا فعل هذا المتسلط لشعبنا فى مصر؟ زاده فقراً على فقر...
الاقتصاد أصبح فى أسوأ حال والحزب الحاكم انصرف لجمع المال.

3-كم يتقاضى رئيس النظام معاش شهرياً؟

4-كم يملك من أموال الآن فى البنوك الخارجية والداخلية وتحت البلاطة هو وأفراد عائلته؟ وكم تملكون أنتم من أموال يا حضرات الكرام؟

من أين جاء رئيس النظام بلايين الدولارات؟ من استغلال السلطة يا حضرات، والمرحوم أباظة صاحب أكبر شركة للسيارات هو خير مثال لاستغلال المتسلط للأموال.

أعطى صلاحيات لأبنه "الحشاش" لم يعطيها رئيس مصرى من قبل لأعز الأصدقاء.

كان السبب فى تدمير العراق ووقف مع الأعداء.

مات الكثير من المسلمين تحت التعذيب المتين.

تم هتك أعراض المسلمين فى دهاليز مراكز قوى الأمن المركزى تماماً كما فعلت أمريكا فى سجن بوكا أو سجن أبو غريب.

التسلط التام على الحكم فأين العدل ما بين الأنام؟

فى عهده تم قتل آلاف المسلمين تحت التعذيب وفى سجون المجرمين.

لا يعترف بالله عز وجل وبهذا لا يحق له أبداً حكم المسلمين. فهو ينظر للرجل الذى يصلى على أنه غبى وعبيط كما وصف أحد طيّاريه عندما رآه يصلى فى الطائرة.

باع هذا المتسلط الآخرة بدنياه وسوف نعرف كل ما سوّاه من مظالم للعباد وهتك الأعراض ونشر الفسق والفساد فى البلاد عندما يُنتخب رجل حر كريم لهذا المنصب العظيم.

وسؤالى الأخير: هل عجزت بطون المصريات على إنجاب رجل بدون فساد؟ لا أعتقد هذا، فالخير فى أهلنا فى مصر لسّه موجود بفضل خالق الكون والوجود.



مع تحياتى،



أخوك،



د. شوقى

----------


## sea_wolf

لسلام عليكم 
كيفكم يا اخوانى واخواتى ............. 
اشتقت اليكم  كثيرا 
انا عن نفسى  مع راى الدكتور ...شوقى ...والاخ فرى مان ................
ايه هو الى ضافو ............. طيب بلاش الى ضافو .كفايه الى خدو ولا مش مكفيه 
الاقتصاد المصرى تحت الصفر .........وسيبكم من كلام الاعلام المصرى الى مخلينا الدنيا وردى  . وان كل شئ  فى حياتنا حلوة بس احنا الى عمى ومش شايفينو 
فاكريين موضوع ترشيح مصر لكاس العالم 
الاعلام كان  مخلينى نعتقد اننا خلاص الكاس دة فى جبنا ........... بس صحينا على  شئ مؤلم ومتعب ....كفايه احلام واوهام 
شوفو قبل كدة الاقتصاد كان فيين ووصل لفيين 
وفى كل لقاء ليه يقول لينا احنا فى عنق الزجاجة  ...........لحد ما اكتشفنا فى النهايه اننا عايشيين فى انبوبة ..كلها عرض واحد 
وغير كدة .الى انا حاسو . وشايفو ان مصر فى عصرو اصبحت عزب ووسيات .كل واحد ليه عزبتو ووسيتو الخاصة ؟
مثلا ::::ابو العيون .... واحمد عز .......... وابو ريدة ........... كل واحد ليه عزبة خاصه بيه ......... وكل محافظ فى مكانو باشا على وسيتو .؟ واعضاء مجلس الشعب فى دنيا تانى اهم شئ انهم يعاد انتخابهم ويكونو اعضاء لفترة تانيه مدى الحياة اشمعنى هما 
اما الاخ الى بيكتب فيه شعر من انجلترا 
ياعم تعالى عيش اسبوع فى مصر وشوف الشعر بتاعك دة بجد ولا مديح ..مش هقول انه شئ تانى ؟....؟
ويا ريت لو نقدر نعمل احصائه على كل شئ فى عهدو 
مثل الاقتصاد كان فيين ووصل لفيين 
الديمقراطية كانت فيين ووصلت لفيين 
وضعنا احنا كمصريين وسط الدول كان فيين ووصل لفيين 
والحاله الصحية والاجتماعية  والرياضية .....................كلو 
وبعد كدة نعرف نقول لاء ليه ونقول نعم لميين 
والغريب  فى الموضوع اننا فرحانيين انه اعطانا حق لينا كان هو مغتصبو ...........
انا اتمنى حد يكون جديد ويكون عندو فكر جديد يقدر على المسؤليه 
وشرط اساسى ميكونش عندو اولالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالادد  
ونبى علشان لو خيب ظننا فيه يبقى كفايه هو يمص  دمنا مش هو والى يخلفهم كمان

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> اما الاخ الى بيكتب فيه شعر من انجلترا 
> ياعم تعالى عيش اسبوع فى مصر وشوف الشعر بتاعك دة بجد ولا مديح ..*مش هقول انه شئ تانى ؟....*؟


 

أخى الكريم sea_wolf الاخ الذى يكتب فيه شعر من انجلترا هو ملقب بالمنتدى ((عصفور الشعر)).....وكنت أتمنى انك تقول الشئ التانى لأننا جميعا لنا مطلق(( الحريه)) اننا نعبر عن رأينا زى مانا عبرت عن رأيى ..بس مفهوم ((الحريه)) فى التعبير اللى درسته فى الجامعه بنص على كل انسان له حق حرية التعبير ما لم يضر أو (((يجرح الاخرين)))....

نقطه أخرى ...للاسف لم تقرأ غير الشعر ولكنك لو رجعت وتمعنت فى المقدمه ما قبل الشعر ستجدنى فى أول السطور...أنتقد مبارك ..ولن أكلفك عناء الانتقال والبحث عن كلامى ..سأنقله اليك 




> *..بصراحه يا جماعه رغم كل أخطاء الرئيس.. ..ورغم انى عمرى ما شاركت فى اى استفتاء خاص بيه*


 

أما عن الشعر ....ففيه أتحدث عن مبارك خارجيا.. وعلاقاته بالعالم من حوله..فهو شخصيه يحترمها زعماء العالم...وعمرنا ما شفنا منه اى قرارت متهوره..ودايما بيحاول يصلح بين الاخوه العرب..وينزع فتيل اى نزاع او ازمه....وكذلك كفانا شر الحروب مع اسرائيل او امريكا...لانه عارف كويس اننا فى ازمه اقتصاديه الكل شارك فى تفحلها مش هو بس او حكوماته..انا فى الشعر تحدثت عن ايجابيات مبارك اللى ح تخلينى انتخبه تانى.....

واخيرا أحب أقول لحضرتك حاجه..انا مش مولود وف بقى معلقه من دهب...لست من منتفعى السلطه....انا خارج من مصر من حوالى 6 شهور بعد 6 سنين تخرج من غير عمل ثابت... وربنا يعلم انا تعبت اد ايه وضحيت اد ايه عشان اجد فرصة السفر دى.....وتعرف كمان انا منين.. انا من أكتر بلد انضرت من قرارات حكومات مبارك....انا من البلد الوحيده اللى قامت بمظاهرات ضد الرئيس مبارك...عرفت ايه هى البلد دى...((((((بورسعيد))))))))...يعنى انا بورسعيدى...والى الذى لا يعرف ..بورسعيد من اكتر المدن اللى بترفض مبارك.. وطول عمرها ((وفديه))...والغاء المنطقه الحره تسبب فى كارثه لاهل البلد ..والقرار كان مفروض فعلا يتاخد ..لان المنطقه الحره كانت مستهلكه مش منتجه زى دبى مثلا او هونج كونج.. وانا رحت دبى بنفسى وشفت اد ايه الفرق بين منطقتنا الحره ومنطقتهم...بس عيب القرار ده انه لم يراعى ان 80% من الناس فى بورسعيد اعتمدوا على التجاره كمصدر رزق..وكان المفروض ان الحكومه توفر بديل قبل ما تقطع عيش الناس

ورغم كل ذلك...عندما فكرت فى الامر بموضوعيه.. وبدون تشنج او عصبيه....اخترت الرجل الذى ((ذبح)) اهل بلدى ربما دون قصد....اخترته بعد ان اعملت عقلى ووزنت الامور بنصاب ضميرى.....قد اكون مخطئ ..قد أكون قاصر النظر....ولكن هذا رأيى ..المنزه عن أى غرض او عله...وأحترم كل الاراء الاخرى ..بدون ((اهانات... او تلميحات....  ..او تجريح))

وشكرا على القراءه

----------


## zica

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أنا رأيي أن البحث عن من يحكم أي بلد إسلامي في هذه الايام أصبح أمرا صعبا جدا لآن المعيار الاساسي لآختيار القائد ( أمير المؤمنين )* *غير موجود وهو ماذا قدم هذا الشخص المرشح للاسلام وهل نثق في مستوى عقيدته لآن الحكم أمانه وهو أكبر أبتلاء لانسان في الدنيا ...*
*فأنا أدعوكم أن تضعوا أي مرشح في الميزان و أن تزنوا هذا المعيار وأرجو أن لا يصيبكم الاحباط واليأس لان المستقبل لهذا الدين رغم أنف* *الجميع*

----------


## المهندس الأزهرى

بصراحة ياجماعة مبارك بالنسبة للسياسة الخارجية فهو عشرة على عشرة أما بالنسبة للسياسة الداخلية فهو ضعيف جداً فى وجهة نظرى وانا معه إن طبق الموجود فى هذا الرابط
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=27988
وأن يخرج المعتقلين من المعتقلات فإنه إن فعل ذلك فنحن جميعاً معه ونحمله فوق رؤوسنا

----------


## خالد_الغد

الأخ الى قال أن الليبراليين ضد الأسلام ..ز ياترى جبت منين الكلام ده ؟؟؟؟

أنا ليبرالى والحمد لله مسلم وأصلى وزوجتى محجبة وتصلى وأبنى يسمى على أسم أحد الأنبياء الصالحين .

يا أخى الفاضل أذا لا كنت تعلم فلا تتهم أحد بما لا تعلمه...
وأذا كنت لا تعرف ماهى الليبرالية فأرجوك أسأل قبل ماتكتب كلمات ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان.

وياريت تشرح لنا بقى أزاى معروف عن الليبراليين أنهم ضد الأسلام ... ومعروف من مين ومين هما الى عرفه ؟؟؟؟


*كم بمصر من المضحكات المبكيات ولكنه ضحك كالبكاء*

----------


## خالد_الغد

الى محبى حسنى مبارك ولا يروا غيره أو أبنه لحكم مصر

من المسئول عن فرض قانون الطوارئ منذ 24 عام أستخدم فقط لتثبيت النظام الحاكم وحجة النظام فى أستمراره دائما هى المخدرات والأرهاب...

وردا عليهم نقول : المخدرات هى الشئ الوحيد المتوفر لجميع الشعب المصرى أن الحصول على مادة البانجو أسهل من الحصول على رغيف العيش على سبيل المثال.

ثانيا الأرهاب : أن أسواء موجات الأرهاب حدثت فى مصر ومازالت تحدث برغم وجود قانون الطوارئ ولنا فى الأحداث الأرهابية التى مرت بمصر فى التسعينات أبلغ رد وأخيرا التفجيرات فى طابا ... أذا قانون الطوارئ لم يمنع من هذه الأحداث...

أما فوائد قانون الطوارئ فهو....

قمع الحريات ... أعتقال الألاف وسجنهم بدون محاكمات وحصار القوى الوطنية والمعارضة وترهيب كل من يجاهر بالحق ... التعذيب و أهدار كرامة المواطنين وأختفاء المئات بل الألاف فى سجون مصر.

الفساد رائحته تزكم الأنوف.... أنتشار البطالة والرشوة وأنهيار الأخلاق وسرقة أموال الشعب تدهور حالة التعليم .... أنهيار الخدمات الصحية.....أرتفاع الأسعار والأنهيار الأقتصادى ( برغم 24 سنة من المحاولات للأصلاح الأقتصادى ) خيانة الثوابت العربية والأسلامية و التبعية للأمريكان ( حرب الكويت ثم العراق والضغط على الفلسطينين والموافقة على حصار عرفات الموافقة على حراسة الحدود المصرية لوقف تسلل الناشطين ضد أسرائيل ..الأفراج عن عزام عزام وأتفاقية الكويز .. التطبيع الزراعى مع أسرائيل خلال 23 سنة من حكم وزير الزراعة السابق يوسف والى الذى تسبب فى أصابة مليون ونصف مواطن مصرى بالسرطان من خلال أدخال مبيدات زراعية مسرطنة بالأمر المباشر من يوسف والى الذى دافع عن نفسه بقوله أننا سكرتارية عند الرئيس مبارك.

أنهيار دور مصر المحورى عربيا وأفريقيا ودوليا.....
أنتهاك كرامة المصريين فى دول العالم المختلفة بموافقة ضمنية من مبارك.

هذا قليل من كثير ... أيها السادة الأفاضل من يدافع عن حكم مبارك ويتمنى أستمراره أو مجئ أبنه هو أما جاهل أو مغيب أو من حاشيته المستفيدة من بقاء الوضع عليه

وأخيرا وليس أخرا أخر أبداعات عصر مبارك من السرقة والفساد.









 أكد خبراء الاقتصاد والمالية، ان القنبلة التي فجرها الدكتور جودت الملط رئيس الجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات في مجلس الشعب مؤخرا، حول انفاق 8.4 مليار جنيه خارج الموازنة العامة للدولة، تستوجب اسقاط الحكومة فورا. وكان الملط قد أعلن في مجلس الشعب مخالفة الحكومة للمادة 116 من الدستور، لإنفاقها 8.4 مليار جنيه بما يعادل نصف ايرادات الخصخصة في عام واحد، بدون العرض علي الموازنة العامة للدولة. قال الخبراء ان ما حدث هو جريمة دستورية بكل المعايير والمقاييس، 


لأن الدولة أنفقت هذه المليارات علي أشياء غير مصرح بها، وأغلبها في تجديد مكاتب ونشر تهاني وتعازي في الصحف ومصاريف وعلاقات عامة وضيافة. وأعلن الدكتور فتحي سرور رئيس مجلس الشعب وهو أحد أقطاب الحزب الوطني بصريح العبارة »ان هذا الانفاق يمثل مخالفة دستورية وانه لن يمر بسهولة وان مجلس الشعب لن يتساهل في حقه«.
وقال الدكتور مصطفي عفيفي أستاذ القانون الدستوري وعميد حقوق طنطا السابق، انه من حق مجلس الشعب الاعتراض علي الحساب الختامي للميزانية، وهذا الاعتراض يكون في شكل تقديم استجواب لسحب الثقة من الوزير الذي خالف الموازنة.
ووصف الدكتور سعيد عبدالمنعم أستاذ المالية العامة ان مصر تعيش فوضي اقتصادية منذ سنوات، وهذه التجاوزات في الموازنة، تتكرر دون حساب أو حسيب.
وأعلن الدكتور سعد علام الخبير الاقتصادي بمعهد التخطيط القومي، انه اذا كان جهاز المحاسبات رصد انفاق 4.8 مليار جنيه في غير أوجه انفاقها فبالتأكيد ما خفي كان أعظم.

























*لا نامت أعين الجبناء*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> أيها السادة الأفاضل من يدافع عن حكم مبارك ويتمنى أستمراره أو مجئ أبنه هو أما جاهل أو مغيب أو من حاشيته المستفيدة من بقاء الوضع عليه


 أخى الكريم: خالد_الغد

أولا:على حد علمى ..((وصحح لى اذا كنت مخطئ)) أن من اهم مبادئ اللليبراليه والليبراليين.. احترام  حريه الرأى والتعبير..مع احترام أراء ((الاخرين)) ايضا ...وليس رأيهم فقط ...وعدم تسفيه أراء معارضيهم... أو اتهام أصحابها بما ذكرته حضرتك فى مداخلتك واقتبسته أنا أعلاه....

ثانيا: أتحداك أن تذكر لى حسنه واحده من حسنات عصر مبارك منذ أن كان المسئول الاول عن سلاح الطيران وحتى الان...ليس لأن مبارك بلا حسنات أو اى انجازات ..ولكن لأن نظارة التعصب لحزبك لاترى فقط الا مساؤى وسلبيات النظام الحاكم ولا يمكن أبدا ان ترى ايجابيات حكم مبارك ..وأتحداك ثانية أن تذكر لى أى انجاز تم فى عصر مبارك...فهذا يخالف لمبادئ حزبك الذى يهمه فى المقام الاول شانه شان اى حزب الوصول الى الحكم..ولا عزاء للشعب


ثالثا: اين دوركم انتم فى الشارع المصرى وما الذى قدمتموه لتنالواتأييد الجماهير العريضه..وتظفروا بكعكة الحكم الدسمه والتى طال الاشتياق اليها...أين انتم ..ماذا قدمتم للشعب المصرى..لترفعوا بعضا من معاناته...مجرد شعارات جوفاء ..ومانشيتات ساخنه لاتسمن ولا تغنى من جوع...اين أنتم فى المجال الخدمى ...اين انتم ..لقد عددت سلبيات مبارك..فأين ايجابياتكم أنتم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟...هل تعتقد أن رغبة الجماهير فى التغيير سيكون الجسر الذى سيمر عليه من لا يستحق الحكم ..لو كانت المطالبه بالتغيير لمجرد فكرة التغيير ..فقولوا على مصر السلام....

 ثالثا : أمريكا وانجلترا..وهى دول ليبراليه...بدأوا منذ أحداث 11 سبتمبر فى سن قوانين هى أشد قسوه  من قانون الطوارئ الذى تعترض على تطبيقه فى مصر....وأنا شاهد على ذلك فانا أقيم حاليا بانجلترا..وقد قاسيت الأمرين لأحصل على فيزة الاتحاد الاوربى رغم أنى أوراقى هنا كلها سليمه وأعمل بشركه كبيره للقطارات بشمال انجلترا...وقبل ذلك كان حصولى على الاقامه بانجلترا بشبه معجزه..وذلك بعد ان تم تعقيد كل الاجراءات والقوانين.. وعلى الجميع وليس العرب او المسلمين فقط ...فلماذا لم يلوم العالم امريكا  او انجلترا على هذا التعسف..ببساطه لان اولى المهام التى يجب ان يهتم به اى نظام هو حفظ أمان شعبه...وهذا ما فعله ويفعله نظام الرئيس مبارك خاصة بعد مقتل الرئيس السادات فى حادثه ارهابيه...ولعله سيكون ما ستفعلونه انتم لو مسكتم بزمام الحكم....والا سادت الفوضى ..وانتشرت الفتن

رابعا: اتمنى ان تعطينى فى مقالك القادم نبذه عن الليبراليه  .. وما فى جعبتها من خير لمصر.. وما الذى هو ممكن ان تقدمه لمصر واقعيا....يمكن أغير رايى وانضم الى حزبكم... وشكرا

----------


## خالد_الغد

الى الأخ عصفور الشعر







> أولا:على حد علمى ..((وصحح لى اذا كنت مخطئ)) أن من اهم مبادئاللليبراليه والليبراليين.. احترام حريه الرأى والتعبير..مع احترام أراء ((الاخرين)) ايضا ...وليس رأيهم فقط ...وعدم تسفيه أراء معارضيهم... أو اتهامأصحابها بما ذكرته حضرتك فى مداخلتك واقتبسته أنا أعلاه




نعم الليبرالية هى أحترام حرية الرأى والرأى الأخر .... وأنا لم أسفه من أراء الأخريين ومازلت عند رأى من ينادى ببقاء مبارك أو مجئ أبنه من بعده هو أما جاهل لا يعلم شئ عن السياسة والنظم السياسية المحترمة وحقوق الأنسان أو مغيب بواسطة وسائل الأعلام سواء التلفزيون أو الصحف  المملوكة للدولة أو أجهزة الدولة بأكملها ولو علم حقيقة مايجرى فى مصر هؤلاء الجهلاء أو المغيبيين فسوف يكون لهم رأى أخر.... وبالتأكيد حاشية الفساد هى المستفيد الأول من بقاء الفاسد الأول.







> ثانيا: أتحداك أن تذكر لى حسنه واحده من حسنات عصر مبارك منذ أن كانالمسئول الاول عن سلاح الطيران وحتى الان...ليس لأن مبارك بلا حسنات أو اى انجازات ..ولكن لأن نظارة التعصب لحزبك لاترى فقط الا مساؤى وسلبيات النظام الحاكم ولا يمكنأبدا ان ترى ايجابيات حكم مبارك ..وأتحداك ثانية أن تذكر لى أى انجاز تم فى عصرمبارك...فهذا يخالف لمبادئ حزبك الذى يهمه فى المقام الاول شانه شان اى حزب الوصولالى الحكم..ولا عزاء للشعب





ثانيا : على من ينادى ببقاء مبارك أن يقول لنا ماهى الأنجازات وأنا أدعوك بما أنك من محبى مبارك أن تذكر لنا الأنجازات فى نقاط وأنا مستعد للرد عليك فى كل نقطة.








> ثالثا: اين دوركم انتم فى الشارع المصرى وما الذى قدمتموهلتنالواتأييد الجماهير العريضه..وتظفروا بكعكة الحكم الدسمه والتى طال الاشتياقاليها...أين انتم ..ماذا قدمتم للشعب المصرى..لترفعوا بعضا من معاناته...مجردشعارات جوفاء ..ومانشيتات ساخنه لاتسمن ولا تغنى من جوع...اين أنتم فى المجالالخدمى ...اين انتم ..لقد عددت سلبيات مبارك..فأين ايجابياتكمأنتم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟...هل تعتقد أن رغبة الجماهير فى التغيير سيكون الجسر الذى سيمرعليه من لا يستحق الحكم ..لو كانت المطالبه بالتغيير لمجرد فكرة التغيير ..فقولواعلى مصر السلام....





ثالثا :  أولا أنت أتهمت حزبى بأنه لم يقدم شئ ؟؟؟!!!! طيب أنت عارف الأول ماهو حزبى ....أذكر لى الأول ماهو حزبى لأرد عليك..... وبالمناسبة أنا عندى رد كمان عن الأحزاب الأخرى وليست حزبى فقط.






> ثالثا : أمريكا وانجلترا..وهى دول ليبراليه...بدأوا منذ أحداث 11سبتمبر فى سن قوانين هى أشد قسوه من قانون الطوارئ الذى تعترض على تطبيقه فىمصر....وأنا شاهد على ذلك فانا أقيم حاليا بانجلترا..وقد قاسيت الأمرين لأحصل علىفيزة الاتحاد الاوربى رغم أنى أوراقى هنا كلها سليمه وأعمل بشركه كبيره للقطاراتبشمال انجلترا...وقبل ذلك كان حصولى على الاقامه بانجلترا بشبه معجزه..وذلك بعد انتم تعقيد كل الاجراءات والقوانين.. وعلى الجميع وليس العرب او المسلمين فقط ...فلماذا لم يلوم العالم امريكا او انجلترا على هذا التعسف..ببساطه لان اولىالمهام التى يجب ان يهتم به اى نظام هو حفظ أمان شعبه...وهذا ما فعله ويفعله نظامالرئيس مبارك خاصة بعد مقتل الرئيس السادات فى حادثه ارهابيه...ولعله سيكون ماستفعلونه انتم لو مسكتم بزمام الحكم....والا سادت الفوضى ..وانتشرتالفتن




 
قصدك رابعا : نعم أمريكا وأنجلترا هى دول ليبرالية ... والقوانين التى أصدرتها هذه الدول لمحاربة الأرهاب أتحداك أن تثبت أنها أكثر قسوة من قانون الطوارئ فى مصر وعلى فكرة عندى صديقين يقيموا فى لندن ... أحدهما منذ عام 1990 والأخر منذ أكتوبر عام 2001 أى بعد أحداث سبتمبر وأعلم تماما منهم ماذا يحدث هناك ولعلك تعلم أن قانون مكافحة الأرهاب الذى أقره البرلمان الأنجليزى ..... كافح من أجله تونى بلير عدة سنوات لأجل الموافقة عليه فى البرلمان ولم يحدث ذلك ألا بعد تعديل مواد فيه أعترض عليه النواب ( ديمقراطية بجد ) مش فرض طوارئ 24 سنة وكل مرة يتم التجديد فيها بدون مبرر فى نصف ساعة... من برلمان حقيقى ويعبر عن أختيار الشعب مش برلمان مزور يا أخونا الكريم.






> رابعا: اتمنى ان تعطينى فى مقالك القادم نبذه عن الليبراليه .. وما فىجعبتها من خير لمصر.. وما الذى هو ممكن ان تقدمه لمصر واقعيا....يمكن أغير رايىوانضم الى حزبكم... وشكرا





> 


قصدك خامسا :  سوف أعطيك ما تريد ولنفتح موضوع خاص عن الليبرالية حتى لانخرج عن سياق الموضوع الذى طرحته أختنا الكريمة هنا

وأخيرا مازال عندى الكثير والكثير والكثير لأرد عليك فيه ومازلت منتظر من سيادتك أنجازات مبارك .

وأيضا شعاراتنا الجوفاء التى أتهمتنا بها ( وهى أتهامات أما عن جهل أو تغييب أو لغرض فى نفسك )



وشكرا لك

----------


## Abdou Basha

> سأنتخب حسني مبارك لفترة رئاسة جديدة .. كل واحد حر في اختياره




أذكركم يا إخواني بعنوان الموضوع..
وأن كل شخص حر في اختياره..

----------


## عصفور الشعر

أخى الكريم:خالد الغد

سأحاول جاهدا الايجاز...حتى لا يتحول حوارنا الى ((حوار الطرشان))

أولا:تصر على اتهام من يؤيدون مبارك بنفس الصفات..واسمحلى ..رغم ذلك.. أحترم رأيك المناهض لمبارك.. ولن أتهمك باى شئ.. ولن أنزلق بالحوار الى التراشق بمثل هذه الالفاظ

ثانيا:باختصار...لقد كسبت التحدى

ثالثا:حضرتك من حزب الغد  بزعامة((أيمن نور)) وهو حزب ذو توجه ليبرالى على حد علمى

رابعا:نسيت ان أذكر لك شئ مهم ((وتستطيع أن تسأل اصدقائك فى لندن حوله)) فمعظم الشعب الانجليزى يرفض الحرب التى شنتها الولايات المتحده وباقى العصابه على العراق....رغم أنه((على حد علمى ايضا)) ان من أهم مبادئ الديموقراطيه والليبراليه هى فرض ارادة الشعب وتاثيره فى اتخاذ القرارات المصيريه والخطيره مثل قرار تلك الحرب....,احب أضيف لحضرتك كمان ان الناس هنا بتكره بلير وبتكره ساياسته وبتقول ان معظم السايسيين  كدابين كل واحد بيوعد ولما بيوصل للبرلمان او الحكم بيغير وعوده((شغل مخك كده ..وافهم انا بقصد ايه من كلامى ده))

خامسا:أنا بختار مبارك  مش عشان ايجابياته  انا بختاره لأن البلد مش مستحمله تغيير حاليا فى ظل الاجواء الدوليه المحتقنه والساخنه..وأى تغيير ممكن يكون خطر شديد على امن مصر.... خاصة فى ظل المتربصين((((فاهمنى))))

أنا نفسى فى التغيير ..بس فى الوقت المناسب...(((ونفسى التغيير يبقى فى الناس الاول وسلوكياتها وتفكيرها واسلوب حياتها ))....

 أى حد ح ييجى جديد يا اخى الكريم ..ح يلغى كل ما بدءه ما هم قبله ((شئ طبيعى طبعا يلغيهما دى عادتنا الفرعونيه الاصيله)) ولعلك تذكر حكومة الثوره .. وكيف لغت التاريخ ما قبلها ((عصر محمد على)) وجعلت الثوره هى بدايه التاريخ الحديث لمصر.. 

مصر ليست انجلترا او امريكا او اى دوله اخرى  ولا يمكن ان نقارن شعبها بأى شعب..... مصر هى مصر ..لها ايدلوجياتها الخاصه ((((فاهمنى))))

أنا لست من محبى مبارك او غيره اخى الكريم أنا احب مصر ويهمنى فى المقام الاول أمنها وأمانها واستقرارها...((وتذكر لا تنميه بدون استقرار))...((((فاهمنى))))

وأخيرا:أقول شعارات جوفاء لاننى لم أرى لأى حزب تاثير ملموس وقوى يليق بحزب... فى الشارع المصرى ((من الناحيه الخدميه)) 

وشكرا لرحابة صدرك اخى الكريم((شكلك كده لو وصل حزبك للحكم ..حتؤمر سفير مصر بانجلترا بالقبض على.... ربنا يستر ::  ))


عصفور الشعر :توت

----------


## خالد_الغد

الأخ عصفور الشعر




> أولا:تصر على اتهام من يؤيدون مبارك بنفس الصفات..واسمحلى ..رغم ذلك.. أحترم رأيك المناهض لمبارك.. ولن أتهمك باى شئ.. ولن أنزلق بالحوار الى التراشقبمثل هذه الالفاظ


أولا ياسيدى الفاضل أنا لا أتهم أحد وفى حوارنا تأكد أنك ستقتنع بما أراه أذا كنت فعلا تحب مصر وليس من الذين ذكرتهم وأعتقد أنك ربما بسبب أقامتك فى الخارج فالصورة عندك قاصرة عن الوضع فى مصر. وفى نفس الوقت أنا مستعد أعلن تأييدى لمبارك أذا أقنعتنى وأقنعت كل من يشاهد حوارنا.





> ثانيا:باختصار...لقد كسبت التحدى


 
ثانيا : أذا كنت تقصد أن ليس هناك أنجازات لمبارك وتوافقنى الرأى فلماذا الحوار.

        وأذا كنت تقصد أنك الذى لابد أن تذكرها فأنت لم تذكر أى أنجاز يجعلنا نقتنع أن
         مبارك هوالذى يبقى فى حكم مصر السنوات القادمة ليكمل 30 عاما فى حكم مصر.





> ثالثا:حضرتك من حزب الغد بزعامة((أيمن نور)) وهو حزب ذو توجه ليبرالىعلى حد علمى


 



ثالثا : نعم أن متقدم بطلب لعضوية حزب الغد مع بعض الألاف وللأسف لم أتسلم كارنيهى حتى الأن بسبب الظروف التى مر بها الحزب منذ قيامه . وهذا يقودنا الى أتهامك أن الحزب لم يفعل شئ .. وأنا اقول لك أن الحزب لم يكمل 3 أشهر وتم تلفيق قضية لرئيسه حتى يتم أسكات جيل جديد قادم وبقوة لفرض نفسه على الساحة السياسية. وأتهامك أن الأحزاب فقط قادمة لتصل الى الحكم... أسألك أنا وماهى وظيفة لاأحزاب ولماذا هناك أنتخابات وبرامج ولماذا لا تتهم الحزب الوطنى التدريجى بأنه محتكر للسلطة بالتزوير وترويع الناس. ثم أسألك سؤالا أخر وماذا تفعل الأحزاب فى الدول الديمقراطية ولنأخذ أنجلترا كمثال ماذا يفعل حزب العمال والمحافظين والأحرار ؟؟؟؟

ولماذا تتهم أحزاب المعارضة وهى مقيدة ومحاصرة بقانون الطوارئ وغير قادرة على أقامة حتى مؤتمر فى مكان عام حتى تتواصل مع الجماهير...؟؟؟؟؟ وكيف تقدم خدمات للناس وهى ممنوعة من التمويل غير التمويل الحكومى وهو 50 ألف جنيه فى العام ... حتى أنهم ممنوعين من أيجاد أى طريقة أخرى للتمويل ( ولا أقصد تبرعات من جهات أجنبية علشان دماغك ماتروحش بعيد )

من هو المسؤل عن هذا أليس هو حزب الرئيس صاحب نظرية الحرية بالتدريج وبعد 24 سنة من الحكم والتغنى بالأصلاحات تم تعديل مادة واحدة من الدستور بعد ضغط من أمريكا ؟؟؟؟ فأين هى الأصلاحات والرجل يكذب فى كل كلامه عن الأصلاح.








> رابعا:نسيت ان أذكر لك شئ مهم ((وتستطيع أن تسأل اصدقائك فى لندنحوله)) فمعظم الشعب الانجليزى يرفض الحرب التى شنتها الولايات المتحده وباقىالعصابه على العراق....رغم أنه((على حد علمى ايضا)) ان من أهم مبادئ الديموقراطيهوالليبراليه هى فرض ارادة الشعب وتاثيره فى اتخاذ القرارات المصيريه والخطيره مثلقرار تلك الحرب....,احب أضيف لحضرتك كمان ان الناس هنا بتكره بلير وبتكره ساياستهوبتقول ان معظم السايسيين كدابين كل واحد بيوعد ولما بيوصل للبرلمان او الحكم بيغيروعوده((شغل مخك كده ..وافهم انا بقصد ايه من كلامى ده))


أنا عارف من غير ما أسال أصدقائىأن العالم كله وليس أنجلترا كانت ضد الحرب. وتونى بيلر ذهب الى البرلمان وحصل على الموافقة والبرلمان تم أختياره بالشعب أذا هو بطريقة ديمقراطية تماما حتى لوكانت على غير أرادتنا... ثم لماذا تذهب الى أنجلترا وأنظر الى تركيا التى رفض برلمانها فتح القواعد والمطارات للجيش الأمريكى برغم كل الرشاوى الأمريكية وعندما سؤل كولين باول عن رأيه بعد قرار البرلمان التركى قال هذه بلد ديمقراطى ولا نسعى غير أن نحترم قراره.
طبعا سيادتك عارف أن السيد مبارك كان فاتح الموانئ وقناة السويس لأمريكا وعندما سؤل قال أنا لا أستطيع فعل شئ ؟ وهذا أكيد لأنه خادم أمريكا ولا يستطيع الرفض.






> خامسا:أنا بختار مبارك مش عشان ايجابياته انا بختاره لأن البلد مشمستحمله تغيير حاليا فى ظل الاجواء الدوليه المحتقنه والساخنه..وأى تغيير ممكن يكونخطر شديد على امن مصر.... خاصة فى ظل المتربصين((((فاهمنى))))


 
الحقيقة أنا محتار أنت بتختاره ليه مرة قلت علشان أنجازاته وبدليل القصيدة العصماء الى كتبتها وهذه أجزاء منها



*




مبارك...يا مبارك....يا قائد المسيره

بص وراك..حتلاقينا..وراكجيوش غفيره

يا فارس الاحلام..ومصر..هى..الأميره

مبارك ...يامبارك

مبارك...يا مبارك..يا رئيسنا..يا حكيم

طول عمرك ماشىدوغرى..وطريقك مستقيم

صديق..دايما..لصاحبك..وياعدوك..حليم

مبارك...يا مبارك

مبارك...يا مبارك...ياحمامة...السلام

فى الخير..دايما..بتسعى..فعلا مشبالكلام

وتصالح..بين...جيرانك...وبتمتص الصدام

مبارك...يامبارك

مبارك...يا مبارك...يا عاقل..يا رزين

كفيتنا..شرالحروب..سنين..ورا..سنين

يا ريت..الكل..يبقى..زيك..مخلصأمين

مبارك....يا مبارك....يا قائد المسيره


بص وراك حتلاقينا....وراكجيوش غفيره




*



> أى حد ح ييجى جديد يا اخى الكريم ..ح يلغى كل ما بدءه ما هم قبله ((شئطبيعى طبعا يلغيهما دى عادتنا الفرعونيه الاصيله)) ولعلك تذكر حكومة الثوره .. وكيفلغت التاريخ ما قبلها ((عصر محمد على)) وجعلت الثوره هى بدايه التاريخ الحديثلمصر..



مبدأيا كده أيه هى الحاجات التى خايف عليها لو حد تانى جه علشان يلغيها ؟؟؟؟ والنبى تقولى علشان مش عارف

ثم قياسك وأنا أسف قياس خاطئ.... لأن كل من أشرت أليهم لم يجيئوا بأختيار الشعب ولكن فرضوا علينا وجاء الأوان أن يختار الشعب من يمثله .... كى يعلم هذا أن الناس هى من أتت به ويكون خادما لهم وليس سيدا عليهم لأنه سيعلم تماما أن من أختاره هذه المرة قادر على الأطاحة به فى الأنتخابات التى تليها وهنا سيعمل من يختاره الشعب على حل مشاكلهم والأستماع أليهم حتى يبقى مرة أخرى.








> مصر ليست انجلترا او امريكا او اى دوله اخرى ولا يمكن ان نقارن شعبهابأى شعب..... مصر هى مصر ..لها ايدلوجياتها الخاصه ((((فاهمنى))))


وماهى أيديولجية مصر القهر والفساد وقانون الطوارئ و.... و..... و..... ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!







> وأخيرا:أقول شعارات جوفاء لاننى لم أرى لأى حزب تاثير ملموس وقوى يليقبحزب... فى الشارع المصرى ((من الناحيه الخدميه))


راجع ردى فى ثالثا







> وشكرا لرحابة صدرك اخى الكريم((شكلك كده لو وصل حزبك للحكم ..حتؤمرسفير مصر بانجلترا بالقبض على.... ربنا يستر ))


 
لا يا أخى فلسنا من حزب مبارك نحن ندعو للحرية وأحترام الأنسان وأدعوك للدخول على موقع الحزب حتى تعلم عنه أكتر وأعتقد أنك سوف تسارع للأنضمام أليه.


وأخيرا وليس أخرا ممكن أسألك سؤال



لو أفترضنا صحة كلامك وأن مبارك هو الأختيار الأفضل بكل ماقلته...ماذا لو توفى مبارك ؟؟ خاصة أنه فى ال77 من عمره.....؟؟؟؟؟؟



أذا أن نختار الأن الأصلح  ونكف عن عبادة الأصنام... وأن نكف عن صناعة فراعنة وعبادتهم.



وشكرا لك يا أخى العزيز

----------


## عصفور الشعر

أخى الكريم :خالد_الغد
شعرت من قراءتى لأخر مداخله لك بايمانك القوى بما تدعو له...وهذا شئ جميل يجعلنى أحترمك بشده عليه.....ولمست فيك الحماسه الشديده... من شاب يحلم بأن يرى بلده من أحسن البلاد... كما كانت فى السابق... وهذا حقك وحق اى مصرى يعيش على أرض مصر وتعيش مصر بداخله..... وقد قلت أنا رأيى ...وقلت أنت رأيك...وقال غيرنا أرائهم هنا....وقد أكون خاطئ  أو قاصر النظر في رأيى.. ولكنه رأيى الذى أقتنع به....كما تقتنع أنت برأيك ....وكما ترى أخى الكريم فعنوان هذا الموضوع (((((سأنتخب مبارك رئيسا للجمهوريه كل واحد حر فى اختياره))))) وأنا حر..وانت حر....وشعب مصر كله حر...ولننتظر لنرى ما الذى تحمله لنا الايام القادمه فى جعبتها...لنرى من سيرشح نفسه لرئاسة مصر....لنرى من سيختاره الشعب المصرى....وأنا عن نفسى ساشارك لاول مره فى حياتى فى انتخابات الرئاسه بشرط وجود أكثر من مرشح...وسأختار مبارك أو ابنه...حتى بدون أن أعرف هوية المرشحين الاخرين...مع احترامى واجلالى وتقديرى لهم ولمؤيديهم ...

وأخيرا اخى الكريم يبدو واضحا جليا ((تشبث)) كلا منا برأيه...لذلك أرى انه من الافضل((بعد اذنك ))أن نكتفى بهذا القدر من الحوار او المناظره التى عقدناها ....لانها ستكون أشبه بما ذكرته سابقا ب((حوار الطرشان))
وشكرا على رحابة صدرك 

عصفور الشعر: توت

----------


## أسد

> الأخ الى قال أن الليبراليين ضد الأسلام ..ز ياترى جبت منين الكلام ده ؟؟؟؟
> 
> أنا ليبرالى والحمد لله مسلم وأصلى وزوجتى محجبة وتصلى وأبنى يسمى على أسم أحد الأنبياء الصالحين .
> 
> يا أخى الفاضل أذا لا كنت تعلم فلا تتهم أحد بما لا تعلمه...
> وأذا كنت لا تعرف ماهى الليبرالية فأرجوك أسأل قبل ماتكتب كلمات ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان.
> 
> وياريت تشرح لنا بقى أزاى معروف عن الليبراليين أنهم ضد الأسلام ... ومعروف من مين ومين هما الى عرفه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


ضيق وقتي لا يوسعفني أن أدخل في نقاش مع تلك المهاترات التي ذكرتها ...... فلذالك سوف أٌحيلك علي هذا الرابط علي صفحات منتدانا 


http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=28298

----------


## الصاعق

أخي الحبيب أسد
ارجو ان ترد ان يتسع وقتك للرد على الأخ / خالد الغد - حيث ان النقطة التي اثارها هي نقطة مهمة بالفعل. ومن ناحية اخرى اطالب الأخ حالد ان يطرح بنفسه التعريفات التي طلبها من الأخ أسد فلا يجوز ان ينقده لأنه لم يذكر مفهمومه الخاص بالنقاط محل النقاش ثم يحجم هو نفسه عن فعل ذلك .
بانتظار مشاركات إخواني

ارق تحياتي للجميع

----------


## atefhelal

*يقف الكثير منا – للأسف – مبهورا أمام بعض الكلمات المستوردة ... أذكر منها حاليا على سبيل المثال كلمة " تكنولوجيا" وكلمة " ليبرالية " ...

فلا يتعدى انبهارنا مثلا بكلمة " تكنولوجيا" حدود منتجاتها مثل المحمول والريموت كنترول لكثير من الأجهزة والمعدات .. وليس على الإنسان فى الدول المتخلفة إلا أن يلعب بأصابعه على أزرار هذه المنتجات لتتحقق له الخدمة التى يريدها .. فوقعنا بذلك فى حبائل سحر هذه المنتجات ، واعتقدنا لتخلفنا الشديد أنه بامتلاكنا لمثل تلك الأشياء الرائعة أننا قد امتلكنا أسرار التكنولوجيا ... ونسينا فى زحمة تضليل الغزو الفكرى أن المفهوم الصحيح لتكنولوجيا الغرب المتقدم هو : المجموع الكلى للمعرفة والخبرة التى ارتقى إليها اجتهادا وتدرجا .. وأن الميلاد السوى الصحيح لتكنولوجيا محلية متطورة يجب أن ينتج بالضرورة عن تزاوج صحيح مع تكنولوجيا الغرب المتقدم بالمفهوم السابق ، ويقوم على الإختيار الملائم والتكافؤ والإقتدار بما لايتعارض مع النسيج الثقافى للمجتمع المصرى بصفة خاصة والمجتمع العربى بصفة عامة .

أما بالنسبة لكلمة "ليبرالية" .. فإن الكارثة هى أنه لم يتعدى انبهارنا بها حدود معانيها التى أتت بقواميس اللغة .. فكلمة Liberal فى أى قاموس للغة الإنجليزية تعنى : متحرر الفكر غير متعصب وتعنى الشخص التقدمى الإصلاحى .. وكما نرى فهى معانى جميلة خلابة براقة تأسر اللب وتسيطر على القلوب وتعمل فعل السحر فى تخدير المشاعر .. 

وعندما وضع حزب الغد لصاحبه أيمن نور برنامجه .. جعل عنوان البرنامج مايلى : "برنامج حزب الغد الليبرالى الإجتماعى"  .. ثم أكثر مؤلفوا البرنامج من استخدام كلمة ليبرالى وتدعيم الليبرالية فى إيضاح رؤية الحزب لمستقبل مصر .. !! . وانبهر أصغر أبنائى (27 عاما) بهذه الكلمة ، وعذرته لأنه لم يرى أى معنى لتلك الكلمة سوى ماورد بقواميس اللغة وماورد ببرنامج هذا الحزب .. وكان ابنى يحمل عددا من أعداد جريدة الحزب فتصفحتها سريعا .. وعثرت على مقالة تمجد فى أيمن نور الرجل الأسطورى وتشيد بما يدين به من عقيدة باعتباره علمانيا معتدلا .. !! .

أمضيت مع ابنى وقتا ليس بالقصير أوضح له ماهى العلمانية .. وماهى جذورها وارتباطها بالصهيونية العالمية .. وأوضح له المفهوم السياسى والتاريخى لكلمة "ليبرالى" وكلمة "الليبرالية" .. وأن عكس Liberal  فى السياسة هو Conservative .. وعندما عرف ابنى ماتحملة تلك الكلمة الدخيلة من معانى وتفسيرات وتأويلات تصطدم بأحلامه وإخلاصه لدينه ووطنه تخلى عن حماسه السطحى لهذا الحزب المشبوه ..

ولأننا استوردنا تلك الكلمة المرذولة أصلا وتاريخا ضمن مانستورده من قمح للغلابى وطعام لقطط وكلاب أسياد الغلابى .. فأعدكم بلقاء قريب أعرض فيه رؤية مصدرى تلك الكلمة للعرب من الأمريكان والصهاينة ، ساعيا بتوفيق الله فى هذا العرض أن نحارب معا كل محاولة خبيثة لترسيخ أى مخدر من مخدرات الفكر الأجنبى فى عقول شبابنا بمحاربة  ماتحمله كلمة Liberal من معانى حرفية مغلوطة يتلقفها شبابنا البائس على غير هدى .*

----------


## خالد_الغد

الأستاذ أسد... الحقيقة الرابط بتاعك عبارة عن شوية كلام لا يضيف شئ ومش فاهم المفروض أعمل أيه بيه...مافيش فيه حاجة مفيدة لى على الأقل. وبعدين كيف يتم الحكم على الأخريين بالكفر أو العلمانية ؟ 


الأستاذ الصاعق ياسيدى الفاضل أنا لا احجم عن الرد ةلكن لكل مقام مقال وأنا كنت بتكلم على أختيار مبارك من عدمه وفى النص لقيت الأخ راح مكفرنا على طول فكان من المهم أن أوضح أن مش بالساهل تكفير الناس.

الأخ عاطف هلال أسمح لى نشرح مع بعض الموضوع liberal  مشتقى من كلمة  liberty وهى تعنى الحرية وليبرالى ليس لها منطوق باللغة العربية علشان كده الواحد بيقول ليبرالى وليبرالية. ولو حضرتك لقيت لها مصطلح موازى فى اللغة العربية ياريت تبلغنى بيه ياريت تبلغنى بيه علشان أستخدمه.  على فكرة أنا دارس أدب أنجليزى وعارف معانى الكلمات والمصطلحات فبلاش سؤ الظن ده.

أما *liberal* وهى عكس كلمة  *Conservative* وهى تعنى متحفظ ( فى لغة السياسة ) الحزب الديمقراطى الأمريكى liberal أما الحزب الجمهورى فهو*Conservative وهو المتحفظ أو اليمينى* 

*الحزب يسعى الى الحرية بمفهومها العام حتى حقوق الشواذ على سبيل المثال فى ممارستهم الشذوذ وحتى الزواج وهو ما يتعارض مع مبادئ الحزب الجمهورى وهو ضد هذه الظاهرة*

*ده كده مبدأيا وعلشان الناس ماتصدمش وتفتكر أن حزب الغد على نفس المنوال فأحب أنى أوضح لكم حاجة أن حزب الغد وهو ليبرالى يدعو للحريات فى السياسة والأقتصاد وكل مجالات الحياة ( بما لاتتعارض مع الشريعة الأسلامية* )
بمعنى أن الحزب يسعى للحريات السياسية ( على سبيل المثال أطلاق حرية تكوين الأحزاب أصدار الصحف أختيار كل المناصب المهمة بدأ من عمدة القرية والمحافظين الى رئيس الجمهورية مرورا بشيخ الأزهر ) عن طريق الأنتخاب الحر المباشر بين أكتر من مرشح وقيس على ذلك فى بقيت الأشياء أى أن اليبرالية المصرية المتمثلة فى حزب الغد تدعو الى الحريات فى جميع المجالات بما لاتتناقض مع الشريعة الأسلامية الى هو مصدر التشريع فى الدستور المقدم من حزب الغد ويمكن قراءة الدستور فى هذا الرابط
http://freenoor.com/dostour.asp

*أى أننا نأخذ من اليبرالية العالمية أحسن مافيها ونترك ما تتعارض مع الشريعة الأسلامية*

وأعتقد أن ده لا يتعارض مع الشرع وبالتالى يتعارض مع العلمانية التى هى فصل الدين عن الدولة.

أذا أتهام أيمن نور بالعلمانية هو أتهام ظالم ...وأتهامى أنا أيضا بالعلمانية عن جهل هو أفتراء

وشكرا لكم

----------


## أسد

الأخوة الأعزاء [ الصاعق – الأستاذ  عاطف هلال - خالد _الغد] والأخوة السابقين المشاركين في الموضوع 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , وأسعد الله مسائكم جميعا بكل خير 

الأخ خالد ... تقول 



> أى أننا نأخذ من اليبرالية العالمية أحسن مافيها ونترك ما تتعارض مع الشريعة الأسلامية


إذا كان مضمون المسألة هكذا ... [ خلافا لما نعلمه نحن عن الليبرالية ] إذاً  فلا خلاف بيني وبينك هذا شئ – وسنفترض جدلا صحة كلامك 

=====> ولكن هناك عدة معضلات ومتناقضات ترتبط بحزبك وبرئيس حزبكم المدعو [ أيمن نور ] أطرحها لك كالتالي 

1)	ما علاقة أيمن نور بكونداليزا  رايس وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية .. والتي كانت من ضمن مباحثاتها مع وزير خارجيتنا [ الدكتور / أحمد أبو الغيط] هي قضية - أيمن نور - بل كانت قضيته علي رأس قائمة المباحثات ... ؟؟!!! وتلك الحادثة - بحق - أثارت شجون جُل شباب مصر 
2)	ما علاقة أيمن نور بمادلين أولبرايت التي زارت مصر في الآونة الأخيرة والتي التقت بعدد من الساسة ومن محرري الصحف في مبني جريدة [ المصري اليوم ] وكان من ضمن الحضور أيمن نور؟؟!! ولك أن تعلم أن تلك الزيارة تمت بعد زيارتها للمركز العميل - ابن خلدون- !!
3) ما تفسيرك لهذا الكلام [بأنه قبل دعوة لإلقاء كلمة في البرلمان الأوروبي _ حيث  التقي بوفد يمثل البرلمان الأوروبي في مكتبه بوسط القاهرة. 
ووجه 'إدوار ماكملن سكوت' نائب رئيس البرلمان الأوروبي الدعوة لنور للسفر إلى بروكسل يوم 21 مارس لمناقشة قضية رفع الحصانة عنه. وقال ـ بحسب ما نقلت صحيفة مصر العربية ـ: 'إن مصر موقعة مع الاتحاد الأوروبي اتفاقيات حول المحافظة على حقوق الإنسان ولذلك نحن هنا' مؤكدًا أن البرلمان الأوروبي يتطلع أن يكون مراقبًا على الانتخابات البرلمانية  والرئاسية في مصر. 
وقبل أيمن نور الدعوة التي وجهت إليه، مشددًا على أنه سيذهب لمناقشة الضمانات المتعلقة بالعمل البرلماني وحقوق الإنسان للبرلمانيين وطريقة معاملتهم وضمانات النواب في المناطق التي تعاني أزمات حقيقية مثل مصر. ] هذا الكلام قرأنه في يوم من الأيام منسوب إلي أيمن نور ....... ولكن دعني  أسألك عن أمر واحد  فحسب من هذا الكلام 




> ====> مؤكدًا أن البرلمان الأوروبي يتطلع أن يكون مراقبًا على الانتخابات البرلمانية  والرئاسية في مصر.


هل ترضي لنا أن يكون الغرب  مراقبا علينا في أجراء الانتخابات ....... أوصلت كرامة مصر إلي هذا الحضيض ..... مصر رائدة العالم العربي يجعل عليها وصاية ورقابة أوربية , وهل مصر أصبحت مهمشة إلي هذا الحد   

4) ما علاقة أيمن نور بالمشبوه نوال السعداوي  .. حيث قام هو وهي بمظاهرة في القاهرة - وذلك قبل عملية اعتقاله- تم خلالها توزيع مانشتات تحمل النقد اللازع لأجهزة الدولة المختلفة , ونددوا في المظاهرة بعملية توريث الحكم - وأن كنا نؤيدهم في ذلك-  ........=====> ولكن ما علاقة أيمن نور[ الملاك الطاهر ] بتلك المرآة الفاجرة ؟؟!! 

لك أن تعلم أننا تعلمنا من الدنيا ====> أنك لا يمكن أن تلمس طيبة من حية أو رقة من عقرب ؟؟!! 
وكن قديما عندما نسمع ارتباط أي شخص بأمريكا .... فأننا كن نصفه بالخيانة والعمالة - ... فما تفسيركم لما سبق من متناقضات  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

5) أيمن نور يفتخر بكونه علمانيا - ولا يفتخر في أي مكان بل في جريدته الناطقة باسم حزبه .. كما تفضل وذكر أستاذنا عاطف هلال -  ويا ليته أفتخر بشئ محترم ومقبول حتي لدي المجتمع .. [حقا اللي اختشوا ماتوا‏!‏!!]

هل تعلم ما هي العلمانية [ لن أحدثك عن تعريفات علماء المسلمين لها .. بل سأحدثك بتعريفات أهل الكفر أنفسهم  لها - والتي نمت وترعرعت في بلادهم ] 


يعرفها :  القاموس الانجليزى بأنها : هي النظرية التي تقول : إن الأخلاق والتعليم يجب أن لا يكونا مبنين على أسس دينية 


*** ** ودائرة المعارف البريطانية حينما تحدثت عن العلمانية , تحدثت عنها ضمن حديثها عن الإلحاد , 
وقد قسمت دائرة المعارف الإلحاد إلى قسمين 
1) إلحاد نظرى                 2) إلحاد عملى , وجعلت العلمانية ضمن الإلحاد العملى

&& صور العلمانية : 

1)	الصورة الأولى : العلمانية الملحدة . وهى التي تنكر الدين كلية , وتنكر وجود الله الخالق البارىء
2)	الصورة الثاني : العلمانية غير الملحدة . وهى علمانية لا تنكر وجود الله , وتؤمن به إيماناً نظريا , لكنها تنكر تدخل الدين فى شئون الدنيا وتنادى بعزل الدين عن الدنيا , وهذه الصورة أشد خطراً من الصورة السابقة من حيث الإضلال والتلبيس على عوام المسلمين , فعدم إنكارها لوجود الله , وعدم ظهور محاربتها للتدين يطغى على أكثر عوام المسلمين حقيقة هذه الدعوة ........ [ نقلا مختصرا من كتاب العلمانية وثمارها الخبيثة - للأستاذ / محمد شاكر الشريف ] 

وفي النهاية سوف أغلق النقاش في هذا الموضوع ... عملا بقوله - صلي الله عليه وسلم- 

  (( أنا زعيم بيت في ربض الجنة لمن  ترك المراء  و إن كان محقا و بيت في وسط الجنة لمن ترك الكذب و إن كان مازحا و بيت في أعلى الجنة لمن حسن خلقه )) حديث حسن. انظر حديث رقم: 1464 في صحيح الجامع.
..........

----------


## الصاعق

الأخ الكريم خالد
شكراً لك لتوضيح وجهة نظرك ومفهومك 
وشكراً للأخ اسد على اهتمامه بالرد 
وشكراً للأخ الأكبر عاطف هلال على ماخلته القيمة 
ولكن إذا كان الأخ أيمن نور اعلن بالفعل انه علماني بأي شكل معتدل او متطرف أو اي لون من الوان طيف العلمانية فرغم اني اتمنى ان ارى حاكم غير مبارك يحكم مصر إلا اني بالتأكيد لا أرغب ان يكون هذاالحاكم الذي طال انتظاره علماني.

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

السلام عليكم اولا ..


لو سمحتم ممكن سؤال ؟؟


حد فيكم يقدر يقولي عنواو جامعة الدول العربية فين ؟؟؟؟


اصلي عاوز اقابل السيد / عمرو موسي ...   اسأله هينتخب مين ؟؟

----------


## خالد_الغد

> الأخ الكريم خالد
> شكراً لك لتوضيح وجهة نظرك ومفهومك 
> وشكراً للأخ اسد على اهتمامه بالرد 
> وشكراً للأخ الأكبر عاطف هلال على ماخلته القيمة 
> ولكن إذا كان الأخ أيمن نور اعلن بالفعل انه علماني بأي شكل معتدل او متطرف أو اي لون من الوان طيف العلمانية فرغم اني اتمنى ان ارى حاكم غير مبارك يحكم مصر إلا اني بالتأكيد لا أرغب ان يكون هذاالحاكم الذي طال انتظاره علماني.


يا أخى العزيز الصاعق : أيمن نور لم يعلن فى أى وقت أنه علمانى.

----------


## sea_wolf

السلام عليكم 
انا نفسى اعرف هنتخب ميين 
لان ايمن نور طبعا لاء  بغض النظر عن كونو اى شئ بس الملابسات الى حوليه تمنعنى من التفكير فيه 
وحسنى وعلتو مليون لاء 
ونوال ............زلما العاقليين عملو كدة فى البلد امال المجنين هيعملو ايه لو مسكوها .؟؟؟ 
فطبعا  لاء 
طيب نفسى الاقى حد مرشح نفسو محترم

----------


## خالد_الغد

> ) ما علاقة أيمن نور بكونداليزا رايس وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية .. والتي كانت من ضمن مباحثاتها مع وزير خارجيتنا [ الدكتور / أحمد أبو الغيط] هي قضية - أيمن نور - بل كانت قضيته علي رأس قائمة المباحثات ... ؟؟!!! وتلك الحادثة - بحق - أثارت شجون جُل شباب مصر 
> 2) ما علاقة أيمن نور بمادلين أولبرايت التي زارت مصر في الآونة الأخيرة والتي التقت بعدد من الساسة ومن محرري الصحف في مبني جريدة [ المصري اليوم ] وكان من ضمن الحضور أيمن نور؟؟!! ولك أن تعلم أن تلك الزيارة تمت بعد زيارتها للمركز العميل - ابن خلدون- !!


لا علاقة لأيمن نور بكونداليزا رايس ... وكونداليزا رايس دافعت عن أيمن سجن أيمن نور لأن كل واحد له عقل عارف أن القضية ملفقة ...وعموما احب أقولك على حاجة فى الفترة الثانية من رئاسة بوش ...أيقنت الأدارة الأمريكية أن من ضمن الكراهية الموجهة لأمريكا هى أنها تساعد الطغاة فى المنطقة العربية (بالطبع بلأضافة للتحيز لأسرائيل ) ولذلك فأسترتيجية الأدارة الأمريكية هى رفع يدها عن مساندة هؤلاء والضغط عليهم لتحقيق تعديلات لتحقيق الديمقراطية ( سواء كان ده لرغبة أمريكية حقيقية لتحقيق الديمقراطية أو لأ فأنا من وجهة نظرى أستغلال هذا الضغط لتتحقق مطالب كل الشعب المصرى فى التغيير ) .... ودليل على كلامى أن كونداليزا رايس قبل يومين من مظاهرة الأخوان فى حديث لصحيفة واشنطن بوست قالت أنه لا تخشى أذا تحققت الديمقراطية فى مصر أن يأتى للحكم التيار الأسلامى السياسى ( الأخوان يعنى ) أو حتى المتطرفين لأن المعطيات فى المنطقة تتجه للتغير.

يعنى لم تستمع لمقولات وحجج مبارك التى كان دائم التحجج بها لتخويف المجتمع الدولى من الديمقراطية فى مصر. وأنا أسألك هل موقف الأدارة الأمريكية يعنى أن الأخوان عملاء لأمريكا... أنها نفس القصة أن المجتمع الدولى يضغط بشدة للأتجاه ناحية الديمقراطية سواء زيد أو عبيد ...أيمن نور أو أخوان أو أى حد.

أما بالنسبة لموضوع مادلين أولبرايت أحب أقولك أن أيمن نور لم يلتقى بها فى جريدة المصرى اليوم على الأطلاق أنت تقصد حفلة العشاء فى منزل منى مكرم عبيد... وطبعا كان هناك أكثر من 60 شخصية من جميع الأتجاهات فى هذا الحفل وأيمن نور ذهب الى الحفلة متأخرا جدا فى الثانية عشر مساء ولم يستغرق حديثه كله معاها غير دقائق بسيطة فى مجاملات وقضى باقى السهرة بجوار أسامه الباز فى حديث معه...وأيمن نور صرح بكده ميت مرة وأسامه الباز موجود وكان ممكن يكدبه.

أذا لا علاقة لأيمن نور بكونداليزا أو مادلين أولبرايت ولا بأمريكا وقال بالنص على من يتهمنى بالعمالة لأمريكا أقول له لست أنا من يحج للبيت الأبيض كل عام. وأتحدى أن يثبت أى شخص أن لى علاقة بهم.




> 3) ما تفسيرك لهذا الكلام [بأنه قبل دعوة لإلقاء كلمة في البرلمان الأوروبي _ حيث التقي بوفد يمثل البرلمان الأوروبي في مكتبه بوسط القاهرة. 
> ووجه 'إدوار ماكملن سكوت' نائب رئيس البرلمان الأوروبي الدعوة لنور للسفر إلى بروكسل يوم 21 مارس لمناقشة قضية رفع الحصانة عنه. وقال ـ بحسب ما نقلت صحيفة مصر العربية ـ: 'إن مصر موقعة مع الاتحاد الأوروبي اتفاقيات حول المحافظة على حقوق الإنسان ولذلك نحن هنا' مؤكدًا أن البرلمان الأوروبي يتطلع أن يكون مراقبًا على الانتخابات البرلمانية والرئاسية في مصر. 
> وقبل أيمن نور الدعوة التي وجهت إليه، مشددًا على أنه سيذهب لمناقشة الضمانات المتعلقة بالعمل البرلماني وحقوق الإنسان للبرلمانيين وطريقة معاملتهم وضمانات النواب في المناطق التي تعاني أزمات حقيقية مثل مصر. ] هذا الكلام قرأنه في يوم من الأيام منسوب إلي أيمن نور ....... ولكن دعني أسألك عن أمر واحد فحسب من هذا الكلام 
> 
> 
> إقتباس:====> مؤكدًا أن البرلمان الأوروبي يتطلع أن يكون مراقبًا على الانتخابات البرلمانية والرئاسية في مصر. 
> 
> 
> 
> هل ترضي لنا أن يكون الغرب مراقبا علينا في أجراء الانتخابات ....... أوصلت كرامة مصر إلي هذا الحضيض ..... مصر رائدة العالم العربي يجعل عليها وصاية ورقابة أوربية , وهل مصر أصبحت مهمشة إلي هذا الحد


 
ياسيدى الفاضل أيمن نور عضو بالبرلمان الأوروبى حيث أن البروتوكول الموقع بيين مصر الأتحاد الأوروبى يسمح بأنضمام أعضاء من الحكومة أو المعارضة كمراقبين للبرلمان الأوروبى وأيمن نور شخصيا حصل على جائزة من البرلمان الأوروبى كعضو معارض عن منطقة البحر المتوسط أعتقد فى 2003 .

كونه يدعو لألقاء كلمة عن حقوق الأنسان هذا لا شئ فيه ولو أيمن نور قال أن حقوق الأنسان فى مصر منتهكة فكل العالم وأنا وأنت عارفين أنها منهكة أيه الجديد ومش عارف وجه أعتراضك ...لو أنت شايف أن ده تشويه لمصر فكل هيئات حقوق الأنسان فى العالمقالت أن مصر رصيده أسود فى حقوق الأنسان ...ده العيل الصغير الى ماشى فى الشارع عارف أيه المشكلة يعنى .

أما بالنسبة لمراقبة البرلمان الأوروبى للأنتخابات فياريت تراقب الأنتخابات وهذا ليس تقليلا من دور مصر وبلاش كلمات الأنشاء بتاع دور مصر وحضارة مصر ( أنت شكلك بتقرأ كتير لسمير رجب أكبر منافق على وجه الأرض ) ياسيدى الفاضل كل العالم أصبح تراقب أنتخاباته حتى الولايات المتحدة الأميريكية فى منظمات راقبت أنتخاباتها فى أعرق الديمقراطيات أصبح هناك من يراقب الأنتخابات وعايز أقولك مراقبة الأنتخابات ليس تدخلا فى شئون مصر على الأطلاق ودليل على كلامى هات جريدة المصرى اليوم النهاردة 4 أبريل وأقراءفيه فى الصفحة الأولى أن نادى القضــــــاء بذات نفسه طلب أن يكون هنام مراقبين دوليين للأنتخابات ( الموضوع فى كل العالم ليس له حساسية ) أنت بس واخد الموضوع بحساسية ويبدو أن سنك صغير وفيه حماسة الشباب وأسمحلى أقولك ياسيدى الفاضل أن الكتاب الحكوميين وأجهزة الأعلام بتشوه كل شئ فى صالح البلد بكلمة مصر وتاريخ مصر وحضارة مصر ...وفى الأخر كلنا عارفين أن الأنتخابات بتتزور بدل الكلام الكبير ده كانوا أتكسفوا من 99% الى شغالين عليها وتزوير الأنتخابات... دى ناس شالة برقع الحياء. وبغعدين ما مصر راقبت الأنتخابات فى فلسطين أشمعنى بقى هما يراقبه ومايترقبوش ناس تخاف ما تختشيش.




> ) ما علاقة أيمن نور بالمشبوه نوال السعداوي .. حيث قام هو وهي بمظاهرة في القاهرة - وذلك قبل عملية اعتقاله- تم خلالها توزيع مانشتات تحمل النقد اللازع لأجهزة الدولة المختلفة , ونددوا في المظاهرة بعملية توريث الحكم - وأن كنا نؤيدهم في ذلك- ........=====> ولكن ما علاقة أيمن نور[ الملاك الطاهر ] بتلك المرآة الفاجرة ؟؟!! 
> 
> لك أن تعلم أننا تعلمنا من الدنيا ====> أنك لا يمكن أن تلمس طيبة من حية أو رقة من عقرب ؟؟!! 
> وكن قديما عندما نسمع ارتباط أي شخص بأمريكا .... فأننا كن نصفه بالخيانة والعمالة - ... فما تفسيركم لما سبق من متناقضات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

أيه الكلام الى عمال تقوله ده...

مظاهرو ضد التمديد أو توريث الحكم كل مصر معاها مسلم مسيحى يسارى شيوعى ليبرالى أخوانى من كل لون لو راحوا المظاهرة يبقوا كلهم زى بعض ؟؟؟؟؟ ناس واقفة فى مظاهرة أيه الى ربط الأتنين ببعض ؟؟؟  مش شايف أنها مالهاش علاقة ؟؟؟؟ كان فى نفس المظاهرة على فكرة عبد الحليم قنديل ( ناصرى مؤسس حركة كفاية ) حمدين صباحى محمد عبد القدوس ( أخوانى ) ومئات أخريين أشمعنى بقى قلت لى أيه علاقة أيمن نور بنوال السعداوى ..... فكر فيها شوية كده تانى يا أخ أسد.




> ) أيمن نور يفتخر بكونه علمانيا - ولا يفتخر في أي مكان بل في جريدته الناطقة باسم حزبه .. كما تفضل وذكر أستاذنا عاطف هلال - ويا ليته أفتخر بشئ محترم ومقبول حتي لدي المجتمع .. [حقا اللي اختشوا ماتوا‏!‏!!]
> 
> هل تعلم ما هي العلمانية [ لن أحدثك عن تعريفات علماء المسلمين لها .. بل سأحدثك بتعريفات أهل الكفر أنفسهم لها - والتي نمت وترعرعت في بلادهم ]


 

أفتخر فين أنه علمانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هات الدليل ... وبعدين حنشرح تانى ببساطة للناس علمانى أى فصل الدولة عن الدين ...يعنى الدين معاك فى البيت أما قانون الدولة هو مايطبق يعنى لو القانون حلل الزنى عادى أنت معترض كمسلم ماتعملوش هى دى العلمانية ببساطة علشان نوضح للناس على سبيل المثال.

أما أيمن نور فمقدم دستور يتبناه حزب الغد بيقول الشريعة الأسلامية هى مصدر التشريع
يعنى بالمختصر المفيد ده يتناقد مع موضوع أنه علمانى أنا جبت لك دليل أنه مش علمانة وأنت بتقول أنه بيتفاخر أنه علمانى قبل أتهام الأخريين بشئ هات الدليل على كلامك.





> (( أنا زعيم بيت في ربض الجنة لمن ترك المراء و إن كان محقا و بيت في وسط الجنة لمن ترك الكذب و إن كان مازحا و بيت في أعلى الجنة لمن حسن خلقه )) حديث حسن. انظر حديث رقم: 1464 في صحيح الجامع.


أنت منزل الحديث ولا تعمل بيه قبل ما تقول حاجة ماعندكش فكرة أتأكد لان ده معناه كذب

وشكرا

----------


## atefhelal

*الأستاذ الفاضل خالد

لم أتهم السيد أيمن نور بالعلمانية ولم يتهمه أحد على هذه الصفحة بتلك الصفة المرذولة .. بل إن جريدته هى التى تفتخر بأن سيادته "علمانى معتدل" .. والعلمانية والليبرالية مصطلحان دخلا معا التاريخ الإنسانى متلازمان مع بداية الإصلاح الدينى فى عصور أوروبا المظلمة .. حيث كانا من أهم  أسلحة رجال الإصلاح فى ذلك الوقت فى مواجهة تسلط الكنيسة الكاثوليكية وتحكم باباواتها فى كل أمور الدنيا والآخرة .. !! .

 وأول من استخدم لفظ "العلمانية " كترجمة للفظ Secularism هو نصرانى يدعى إلياس بقطر فى معجم عربى فرنسى سنة 1883 .. ومنذ ذلك الوقت كثرت الكتابات التى تمجد العلمانية والليبرالية معا وبمنطق واحد  لإتحادهما فى الأهداف والمفاهيم الأساسية . ولست هنا بصدد الكتابة عن تاريخ ونشأة وأهداف العلمانية .. سواء كانت تلك العلمانية علمانية معتدلة كعلمانية أيمن نور .. أو علمانية متأسلمة كما يحلو لبعض المنافقين تسميتها .. فقد امتلأ منتدى أبناء مصر بالموضوعات فى شأن ذلك الشيئ المسمى بالعلمانية وأصبح التكرار فى هذا المجال مملا .. ولكنى أكتفى بفقرة وردت عنها بموسوعة المفاهيم الإسلامية التى صدرت عن المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية :
" ولما وضعت مصردستورها الجديد سنة 1971م نصت مادته الثانية على أن مبادىء الشريعة الإسلامية مصدر رئيسى للقوانين وفى التعديل ، الذى تم الاستفتاء عليه ، لهذه المادة سنة 1980م غدته الشريعة هى المصدر الرئيسى للقوانين ، فانفتح بذلك الباب الدستورى أمام المشروع المصرى لأسلمة القانون ، ولإجلاء العلمانية عن المواقع التى احتلتها فى بلادنا تحت نفوذ وحراب الاستعمار."

وعندما راجعت مشروع الدستور الذى اقترحه السيد العلمانى المعتدل أيمن نور وجدته خاليا من هذا النص أو أى عبارة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة تشير إلى ذلك .. بل إن سيادته عندما تكلم عن الميراث فى المادة 36 ترك ذلك للقانون الوضعى دون تحديد لمرجعية هذا القانون ..!! .

وعندما يستخدم السيد نور لفظ Liberal  عنوانا لحزبه فى دولة عربية مسلمة ، فهو يستخدمها كنوع من إبهار البسطاء ودغدغة مشاعر الشباب المطحون المغلوب على أمره ، ليدفعهم دفعا للبكاء على أطلال الحرية المفقودة فى المجتمعات الإسلامية العربية .. ويمهد بذلك للهيمنة الصهيونية على أقدارنا .

لفظ "ليبرال" الذى تسأل عن ترجمة مناسبة له ياأخى الفاضل .. تم استخدامه كثيرا منذ أكثر من مائة عام فى مصر وفى غيرها من الدول العربية بمعنى "أحرار" .. فالأحرار (الليبرال) هو حزب سياسى بريطانى أهم مبادئه حرية التجارة والحرية الدينية وفصل الدين (يقصد الدين المسيحى) عن كل أمور الدنيا (ومعه حق فالمسيحية كرسالة تدع مالقيصر لقيصر ومالله لله )  . ومنذ تولى جلادستون رئاسة الوزارة فى بريطانيا للمرة الأولى عام 1865 صار أبرز زعماء هذا الحزب . وفى مصر أسس عدلى يكن حزب الأحرار الدستوريين فى 20 أكتوبر 1922 وصدرت فى نفس اليوم جريدة السياسة اليومية لسان حال هذا الحزب . وفى سوريا تأسس حزب بإسم "الأحرار" عام 1944 .. أى أن كلمة "الأحرار" مستخدمة منذ زمن طويل كمقابل لكلمة "الليبرال" الأجنبية .. ولاأعرف سببا لتمسك أخينا "نور" بكلمة "الليبرال" الأفرنجية .. هل هى عقدة الخواجة الأمريكى .. أم هى أسبابا أخرى لانعلمها ..

من المؤسف حقا أن مناهج تعليم اللغات الأجنبية فى العالم العربى هى مناهج معيبة قاصرة بالنسبة للتعامل الذكى مع بعض المصطلحات والنصوص الأجنبية .. حيث يقتصر المتعلمون لتلك اللغات على ظاهر النص والكلام ومعجمية المعانى .. ويواجه الكثيرون حتى من دارسى الأدب الإنجليزى إشكاليات كثيرة عند الترجمة ، فلا يضعون فى حسبانهم أن الترجمة ليست عملا معجميا بقدر ماتهدف إلى المضمون الدلالى المقابل فى اللغة العربية ، وتتناول مباشرة المخزون الثقافى والتاريخى للنص والمصطلح الأجنبى ..

وعندما نريد أن نفهم مصطلح Liberals أو المقابل له فى لغتنا "الأحرار" ، وخاصة عند استخدامه  فى السياسة أو كشعار لأحد الأحزاب .. يجب أن نبدأ بمعرفة نشأة هذا المصطلح تاريخيا .. أى يجب أن نعرف تاريخ حركة الإصلاح الدينى فى أوروبا ، ونعرف شيئا عن تاريخ حركة التنوير اليهودى العلمانى (الهسكالا) التى قادها اليهودى الألمانى موسى مندلسون ، ونعرف شيئا عن نشأة وتطور الرأسمالية ، حيث بدأت كرأسمالية تجارية لازمت حركة الإصلاح الدينى التى غيرت القيم السائدة فى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية منذ العصور الوسطى وأحلت محلها قيما مواتية للنمو الرأسمالى ، ثم تطورت الرأسمالية إلى رأسمالية صناعية ناشئة حيث كان الطابع الغالب فى هذا الطور لعلاقة أوروبا بباقى قارات العالم هو "الإكتشافات الجغرافية" لنهب الثروات الطبيعية وفتح الأسواق لتصريف المنتجات ، ثم تم اختراع لفظ "الإمبريالية" وبدأت أوروبا مع اختراع هذا اللفظ سيطرتها الكاملة على كامل القارة الأفريقية .. ثم وصلنا إلى الطور الحالى من الرأسمالية وهى الرأسمالية الكوكبية (يستخدم البعض كلمة الكوكبة بدلا من كلمة العولمة كترجمة شائعة لكلمة Globalization ) ..حيث تسعى الولايات المتحدة التى يحكمها البيت الأسود الصهيونى للهيمنة المالية والإقتصادية والثقافية على العالم .

ولأن الهدف من مداخلتى هو إثبات علمانية أيمن نور المصاحبة لأفكاره الليبرالية ، وقد أثبتناها .. فأجد أنه لاداعى للإطالة فى عرض نشأة وتاريخ لفظ "ليبرالى" وأكتفى بقول جاء على لسان واحد من الأمريكان  وأترك للأخ الفاضل خالد الحرية فى ترجمته :
*
*“Nowadays, the word "liberal" has become demonized in America.”

Source : Site URL:
http://www.redandblack.com
VAUGHN WILSON
Published , January 22, 2004, 06:00:01 AM EDT**مع خالص تحياتى وأطيب تمنياتى*

----------


## خالد_الغد

> جريدته هى التى تفتخر بأن سيادته "علمانى معتدل"


أستاذ عاطف شكرا على التوضيح ...وأحب أوجه نظرك أن جريدة الغد لم تفتخر بعلمانية أيمن نور كما تفضلت سيادتك وقلت. ولكن ربما تقصد الصفحة التى يتم فيها نقل مقالات فى جرائد أجنبية تتحدث عن مصر وأيمن نور و حزب الغد ...وفى أحدى هذه المقالات وأعتقد أنها كانت من الصنداى تايمز ذكرت أن أيمن نور علمانى معتدل ... وأقول لك أنها مجرد نقل فقط وأكيد للأمانة الصحفية لا يتم شطب أى كلمة منها ...أى نقلها كما هى سواء أختلفنا معاها أم أتفقنا.... وليست جملة فى مقالة طويلة هى التى تثبت أنه علمانى. صح ؟؟
لأنها نفس الحكاية فى صوت الأمة عندما قالت أن أيمن نور تحرش بسكيرتيرته ( برضه من غير دليل ) يبقى معناه أنه تحرش بيها ...مش كده برضه ؟ ولو أنا كتبت موصوع هنا أتهمت أى شخص أنه زنديق يبقى كذلك

فى الأخر المبدأ القانونى بيقول البينة على من أدعى ...... يعنى الى يقول حاجة يجيب دليلها ... وأنا أسف أقولك أن كلمتك ليس دليل.

----------


## atefhelal

*الموضوع المطروح على هذه الصفحة لم يعد له صاحب .. رغم أن الذى طرحه فى البداية هو "بنت مصر" 

فما رأى الإخوة والأخوات الأفاضل فى غلق الموضوع  .. بعد ترك فرصة واحدة للأخ الفاضل خالد فى مداخلة واحدة ..

وللجميع خالص الشكر وأطيب التحية .*

----------


## مظلوووم

موقف الاستاذ خالد بيفكرنى بالمثل الفلاحى اللى بيقول
ان حبتك الحيه اتلفع بيها
ويجعلوا عااااااااااامر
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## عصفور الشعر

قلتها من قبل وحدث ما توقعته(((((حوار الطرشان))))).....لذلك فقد أثرت الكف عن المجادله السفسطائيه.....وأنا مع الاستاذ عاطف هلال والاخ الكريم أسد فلنغلق باب المناقشه..وأجدد مبايعتى لمبارك أو ابنه..مع احترامى للوجوه الاخرى

----------


## مظلوووم

وانا بايد توت امون فى كلامه ورايه
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااامر
انووووووووووووووبيس

----------


## خالد_الغد

> الموضوع المطروح على هذه الصفحة لم يعد له صاحب .. رغم أن الذى طرحه فى البداية هو "بنت مصر" 
> 
> فما رأى الإخوة والأخوات الأفاضل فى غلق الموضوع .. بعد ترك فرصة واحدة للأخ الفاضل خالد فى مداخلة واحدة ..
> 
> وللجميع خالص الشكر وأطيب التحية .


 والله ده كان رأى من الأول لأنى عارف أن فيه ناس غاوية مهاترات والخروج عن الموضوع وجه كتبته من الأول خالص




> قصدك خامسا : سوف أعطيك ما تريد ولنفتح موضوع خاص عن الليبرالية حتى لانخرج عن سياق الموضوع الذى طرحته أختنا الكريمة هنا




وفى الأخر نعود للموضوع ونقول لا لمبارك لا لجمال مبارك ولا للحزب الوطنى الحاكم الذى ربض على قلب الشعب المصرى بالتزوير وأوصل مصر الى أنهيار فى جميع المجالات بعد أكثر من 30 سنة فى حكم مصر

----------

